# Steuern, -hinterziehung, -CD, Sozialausgleich: Wer darf und wer verdient was?



## steffen0278 (29. Dezember 2010)

_Moderatorenedit:
Ab ca. dem 70. Post weitete sich das Thema dieses Threads langsam vom unmittelbaren Umfeld der Steuer-CD, d.h. Steuerhinterziehung und Steuerfahndung sowie der juristischen Einschätzung des Falles, auf in Richtung einer allgemeinen Diskussion über die finanzielle Beziehung zwischen Staat und Gesellschaft sowie der zu Grunde liegenden moralischen Aspekte. Die Überschrift wurde entsprechend angepasst_


*Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*

Das frage ich mich jetzt schon die ganze Zeit. 
Meine Regierung kauft Hehlerware (SteuerCDs). Daraus macht sie dann Milliardengewinne für die Steuer. 
Wenn ich jetzt Software, Games, Filme, MP3s downloade (kein P2P) und danach für mich und nicht an 3. gegen Geld veräußere, mache ich mich dann strafbar? Ich will ja kein Gewinn erziehlen, sondern nur für mich.

Was ist denn schlimmer? Geklaute Sachen mit Steuergelder kaufen und daduch ein vielfaches an Gewinn machen oder für einen einzelnen *Steuerzahler* downloaden ohne Provitgedanken.



Für den Moderator: Das ist keine Rechtliche Frage sondern eine Frage oder Diskussionsanfang!!!!


----------



## Pagz (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*

China zensiert die Medien, darf das Dtl jetzt auch?
Wie du siehst ist das ziemlich sinnlos und der Kauf einer Cd mit Steuersündern hat auch nicht viel mit dem download von uhrheberrechtlich geschütztem Material zu tun. Dazu sind die Milliardengewinne Geld, das dem Volk gehört. Da wird gegen eine Straftat vorgegangen, beim Downloaden von Musik wird eine begangen!


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*

Genau und das Wort Straftat ist gleichzusetzen mit einem Verbot, daher ein klares NEIN!


----------



## steffen0278 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*

Wenn ich eine Jacke klaue und die dann wieder teuer Verkaufe und das Geld dann als Einnahme versteuere, ist das dann rechtens?

Wenn ich die Software wieder verkaufe und als Einnahme versteuere, ist das dann auch Rechtens? Vor allem wenn ich den Anbieter der vorerst gedownloadeten Software noch gleich Anzeige.


----------



## Pagz (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*

Der "Anbieter" hat auch nichts falsch gemacht, im Gegenteil. Der Steuersünder hat eine Straftat begangen, übrigends auf unsere (ja auch deine) Kosten. Und der Staat verkauft nichts als Einnahme, sondern holt sich nur sein Geld zurück


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*

Der Tatbestand Hehlerei ist dir aber bekannt steffen0278? 



> Unter Hehlerei versteht man im Allgemeinen den Handel mit Sachen, die gestohlen oder unterschlagen wurden und sich nicht im Eigentum der Handelnden befinden.
> 
> Eine mit der Hehlerei verwandte Straftat ist die Steuerhehlerei.


Das zu deiner zweiten Theorie.


----------



## steffen0278 (29. Dezember 2010)

Naja, man muß wissen, aus welchem Land die CD kommt. In der Schwiz besteht das Bankgeheimnis (Schweizer Bankgeheimnis ? Wikipedia). Somit hat der Verkäufer sich in der Schweiz strafbar gemacht. Wen ich von jemanden downloade, wo das Urheberrecht nicht besteht, wie verhält es sich dann da? 

Wenn ich das verkaufe und die Einnahmen versteuere, tue ich ja dann auch was für den Staat (für mich).

Und wenn das alles do eindeutig rechtens ist, dann frage ich mich was die monatelange Diskussion davor sollte, ob das wirklich rechtens ist


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*

Weil es halt Daten waren und auf die trifft der Tatbestand der Hehlerei nicht zu, aber ebend diese Daten helfen bei der Aufdeckung der Steuerbetrüger, daher die ganze Diskussion.


----------



## steffen0278 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*

Also wenn ich aus einem Land ohne Urheberrechtschutz downloade, darf ich das. Oder nur wenn der Staat auch was davon hat.


----------



## Pagz (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*

Der Staat steht auch nicht über dem Gesetz
Und die SteuerCD hat kein Urheberecht


----------



## steffen0278 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*

Die CD wurden aber in einem anderen Land unrechtmäßig erstellt. Also was denn nu?


----------



## Pagz (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*

Nein wurde sie nicht wieso?
Und selbst wenn, hätte das doch nichts mit dem Urheberecht zu tun


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*

Genau denn an einer geklauten Sache hat man doch kein Urheberrecht!


----------



## steffen0278 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*

also kann ich eine geklaute Software downloaden, da ja da kein Urheberrecht drauf ist.

Aber das ist doch dann wieder Helerei oder nicht? Jetzt bin ich verwirrt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*

GRRRR … Nein, wir sprechen aneinander vorbei, denk ich, die Steuer-CD (geklaut) hat kein Urheberrecht, aber die Software (egal was) hat natürlich eins. 

PS: Steuer-CD = Daten, aber ohne Idee (da einfache Personendatensammlung) keine Helhlerei

Software = Daten mit Idee (Spiel, Film etc.) Steuerhehlerei


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*


Moment der die CD erstellt hat,

hat auf jeden Fall das Bankgeheimniss gebrochen...^^

Wenn du Urheberrechtsgeschützte Medien ,

für dich runterlädtst und sie versteuerst,

betrügst du den Urheber!!!

Der Staat kauft ilegal erworbene Daten...^^

Das sind alles Rechtsverletzungen,

die ahndungswürdig sind.

Egal wer sie begeht..

Darf man Leute im Krieg Totschiessen?????????????

MFG


----------



## steffen0278 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*

Aber die Daten auf der Steuer-CD sind doch durch das Bankgeheimniss in der Schweiz geschützt. Also ist es dann Hehlerware da geklaute Daten.

Der Soldat untersteht im Krieg der "Rules of Engagment", Verhältnissmäßigkeit und des Eigenschutzes (habe selbst SFOR/KFOR Ausbildung).


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*

JA man darf Leute im Krieg totschießen, zumindest wenn du als Soldat eindeutig erkennen kannst das sie der Feind sind und auch Soldaten. 

Bankgeheimnis ist nicht gleich Urheberrecht!


----------



## type_o (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*

Hallo, es is doch ganz einfach, es gelten die jeweiligen Gesetze des Landes in dem Du den Download durchführst! In D heist das: alles illegal erworbene, is verboten! Du kannst Freeware anwenden, oder zeitlich begrenzte Software, aber nix was Du nicht legal erworben hast. 

MfG type_o


----------



## steffen0278 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*



type_o schrieb:


> Hallo, es is doch ganz einfach, es gelten die jeweiligen Gesetze des Landes in dem Du den Download durchführst! In D heist das: alles illegal erworbene, is verboten! Du kannst Freeware anwenden, oder zeitlich begrenzte Software, aber nix was Du nicht legal erworben hast.
> 
> MfG type_o



Aber hat der Staat nicht Hehlerei begangen als er geklaute Daten gekauft hat und dadurch auch noch Provit geschlagen hat. Und nochschlimmer, den kauf auch noch mit Steuergeldern?


----------



## type_o (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*

Dem Staat dient sowas zur Aufklärung von Straftaten. Somit kann der Staat sowas anwenden. Es geht dabei auch um 'Nutzen' und WER sowas 'WIE' macht. Du dafst nicht einfach so geklaute Software anwenden, aber der Staat darf es, weil der Staat ein höheres Ziel, als eine Einzelperson, verfolgt.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> JA man darf Leute im Krieg totschießen, zumindest wenn du als Soldat eindeutig erkennen kannst das sie der Feind sind und auch Soldaten.
> 
> Bankgeheimnis ist nicht gleich Urheberrecht!


 

Ja das Stimmt ,wollte nur sagen ,

das beides Straftaten sind,
die bestraft werden.

Mit dem Töten wollte ich drauf hinweisen,

Das der Staat die Regeln macht.

Im Frieden ist es Mord,

im Krieg ist es Heldenhaft ,

das Vaterland zu verteidigen.

Obwohl der Soldat auch ein Mensch ist ^^.


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*

Wahrscheinlich war das eine einfache Kosten-Nutzen-Rechnung und ich glaube auch das sich die Bundesregierung in der Steuersache beim Europäischen Gerichtshof abgesichert hat, zumindest hat sich dieser ja nicht gemeldet. 

Mach doch mal ne Klage beim EGH gegen die Bundesregierung, wenn dich das so echauffiert.


----------



## type_o (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*

Ich sag nur 'Rechtfertigender Notstand', les dazu mal im BGB.


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*

Gut der § 34 ist aber deutsches Recht … im Fall der Steuer-CD müßte eigentlich ja europäisches Recht gelten, aber das hätten sich dann wohl eher die Schweizer Banken geltend machen dürfen, oder auch nicht sind ja nicht in der EU. 

Das der Typ und die Regierung nach § 34 BGB nicht strafbar gemacht haben leuchtet mir ein.


----------



## DaStash (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> GRRRR … Nein, wir sprechen aneinander vorbei, denk ich, die Steuer-CD (geklaut) hat kein Urheberrecht, aber die Software (egal was) hat natürlich eins.
> 
> PS: Steuer-CD = Daten, aber ohne Idee (da einfache Personendatensammlung) keine Helhlerei
> 
> Software = Daten mit Idee (Spiel, Film etc.) Steuerhehlerei



Ich glaube das stimmt so nicht ganz, da der Datensammler, in dem Fall die Bank, das Urheberrecht auf die Datensammlung hat also nicht auf die eigentlichen Daten und wenn dann jemand die Datensammlung abgreift und anderen anbietet ist das strafrechtlich bedenklich, insbesondere unter dem Aspekt gesehen das ein Staat Menschen dazu anstiftet eine Straftat zu begehen, in dem sie Geld für solche Datensätze zahlen.

So gesehen muss man die Frage von dem Threadersteller eindeutig mit einem klaren nein beantworten.



ConNerVos schrieb:


> JA man darf Leute im Krieg totschießen, zumindest wenn du als Soldat eindeutig erkennen kannst das sie der Feind sind und auch Soldaten.
> 
> Bankgeheimnis ist nicht gleich Urheberrecht!



Auch nicht ganz richtig, man darf auch die Feinde nur dann, als deutscher Soldat, totschiessen, wenn es sich dabei um eine Verteidigungssituation handelt. Wir sind ja hie rnicht bei CoD 



type_o schrieb:


> Dem Staat dient sowas zur Aufklärung von Straftaten. Somit kann der Staat sowas anwenden. Es geht dabei auch um 'Nutzen' und WER sowas 'WIE' macht. Du dafst nicht einfach so geklaute Software anwenden, aber der Staat darf es, weil der Staat ein höheres Ziel, als eine Einzelperson, verfolgt.


Der Zweck heiligt nicht alle Mittel und normaler weise steht der Staat nicht über dem Gesetz. Rechtlich gesehen ist das sehr strittig und ich bin der Meinung das es nicht legal sein sollte durch Unrecht Recht zu schaffen.

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich glaube das stimmt so nicht ganz, da der Datensammler, in dem Fall die Bank, das Urheberrecht auf die Datensammlung hat also nicht auf die eigentlichen Daten und wenn dann jemand die Datensammlung abgreift und anderen anbietet ist das strafrechtlich bedenklich, insbesondere unter dem Aspekt gesehen das ein Staat Menschen dazu anstiftet eine Straftat zu begehen, in dem sie Geld für solche Datensätze zahlen.



Ist schon oben beschrieben. Man kann kein Urheberrecht auf eine Datensammlung haben, weil es keine persönliche geistige Schöpfung ist.

Was den Datenklau angeht, kommt es auf das Recht des jeweiligen Staates an. Deutschland z.B. hat den §202b StGB (und alle §§ in diesem Bereich lesen §202-206 StGB). Das passt eher.


----------



## Malkav85 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*

Und ist das dann im großen Sinne nicht eher auch eine moralische Frage? Also im Bezug auf die "Steuersünder CD".


----------



## DaStash (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ist schon oben beschrieben. Man kann kein Urheberrecht auf eine Datensammlung haben, weil es keine persönliche geistige Schöpfung ist.
> 
> Was den Datenklau angeht, kommt es auf das Recht des jeweiligen Staates an. Deutschland z.B. hat den §202b StGB (und alle §§ in diesem Bereich lesen §202-206 StGB). Das passt eher.



Gibt es denn in Deutschland ein Verwertungsrecht von Daten die illegal beschafft wurden?

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*

Die Inhalte der Steuer CD ist ja nicht in Deutschland geklaut/beschafft worden.
Wenn Siemens Leute besticht, dann werden sie auch nicht hier, sondern dort angeklagt, wo sie bestochen haben.
Es ist ein Unterschied, ob du illegal Handlungen durchführst um etwas zu erfahren (wie damals mit dem Polizisten, der den Täter mit Folter gedroht hatte, damit er sagt, wo das entführte Kind ist) oder Das Ergebnis aus illegalen Handlungen bekommst. Denn die "Tat" ist ja schon begangen worden, das "Opfer" schon da.


----------



## DaStash (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*

Dann ist das wohl der Grund warum die USA ihre "Verhöre" nicht im Inland, sondern im weites gehend gesetzfreiem Ausland durchgeführt hat?

Führt man denn nicht eine illegale Handlung durch, wenn man dazu anstiftet illegal zu handeln, also solche Daten zu entwenden? Das Argument würde für mich nur dann in Frage kommen, wenn man für die Steuer CD´s nichts hätte zahlen müssen.
MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*

Die Bunderepublik hat aber niemanden angestiftet, die Daten bei der Bank zu klauen.
Die USA haben aber die Leute in andere Länder geschafft und dort selbst verhört.

Wenn dir einer regelmäßig Geld aus der Brieftasche klaust, du ihn aber nicht erwischen kannst und dann kommt jemand, der dir ein Video verkaufen will, auf dem ganz klar zu erkennen ist, wer dich beklaut, willst du das dann nicht haben, weils illegal gedreht wurde?


----------



## Pokerclock (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Gibt es denn in Deutschland ein Verwertungsrecht von Daten die illegal beschafft wurden?  MfG


  Man lernt bei uns im ersten Semester in Gesetzestexten immer auch die nächst nachfolgenden §§ zu lesen. Da steht dann meistens drin, was man braucht  : StGB - Einzelnorm  Aber da es hier in der Regel grenzübergreifende Fälle betrifft und der Verwerter hier im Inland nicht die eigentliche Person ist, der Daten und Geheimnisse anvertraut wurden, ist es schwer zu sagen, was man mit denen (also dem Staat im Falle der Steuer-CD) machen kann.  Evtl. könnte man zivilrechtlich im Rahmen der mittelbaren Störerhaftung (in Bezug auf den Staat) etwas konstruieren, wenn derjenige dessen Daten geklaut wurden, einen Schaden von dem Kauf davon trägt.   Aber in der Summe muss ich sagen, dass ich keine konkrete Antwort darauf habe.


----------



## Gast XXXX (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Auch nicht ganz richtig, man darf auch die Feinde nur dann, als deutscher Soldat, totschiessen, wenn es sich dabei um eine Verteidigungssituation handelt. Wir sind ja hie rnicht bei CoD



Ja ebend nicht ganz (war ja mehr als Ironie gedacht  ), aber wenn du als unterlegene Abteilung auf einen starken Feind triffst, der eindeutige Absichten zeigt, darfst du einen Überfallangriff ausführen, um seine Absicht im Vorraus zu vereiteln (habe KFOR Ausbildung), das klingt nicht wirklich nach Verteidigung … oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*

Man verteidigt sich um nicht angegriffen zu werden. 
Ist das nicht die Politik von Nord Korea?


----------



## Gast XXXX (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*

Klingt komisch … ist aber so! 
Mit Politik hat das eher nix zu tun … das lernt man schon in der AGA bei der BW, jedenfalls vor 13 Jahren war das so. Wie das jetzt ist, innerhalb der AGA, weiß ich nicht, ist bestimmt alles auf Sparprogramm gefahren worden.


----------



## Icejester (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> PS: Steuer-CD = Daten, aber ohne Idee (da einfache Personendatensammlung) keine Helhlerei



Das hat doch nichts mit dem Urheberrecht zu tun. Diebstahl ist Diebstahl, auch wenn es sich nur um eine Datensammlung handelt, die ohne jede Kreativleistung erstellt wurde. Es stimmt zwar sicherlich, daß die Kopie keinen Verstoß gegen das Urheberrecht darstellt, aber die Kopie ist immer noch Datendiebstahl.


----------



## Pagz (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*

Das Thema Urheberrecht wurde nur angesprochen, weil der TE in seinem Startpost davon 
gesprochen hat. Ich denke aber, das wurde jetzt ausreichend geklärt.
Und Diebstahl ist es wohl auch nicht, schließlich bezahlt Dtl dafür. Und ob es legal oder illegal ist, kann ich wegen zu wenig Fachwissen schlecht entscheiden, aber Moralisch kann man denke ich das Handeln der Regierung vertreten, schließlich hat die Manager, Firmenbesitzer etc.. niemand gezwungen, Steuern zu hinterziehen. Wenn man den Mund nicht voll genug kriegt, dann sollte man mit den Konsequenzen leben müssen.....


----------



## Icejester (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*

Natürlich ist es Diebstahl. Derjenige, der die Daten kopiert hat, hat sie geklaut. Da Deutschland weiterhin das Diebesgut gegen Geld gekauft hat, hat es sich der Hehlerei schuldig gemacht.

Und das auch noch (theoretisch) mit meinem Geld! Ich finde es unerhört, daß ich Steuern zahlen soll und damit nachher von staatlicher Seite Straftaten begangen oder wenigstens unterstützt werden.

Hätte der Dieb die CD einfach abgegeben, wäre das natürlich soweit alles in Ordnung. Dann wäre er einfach nur ein Charakterschwein.


----------



## Pagz (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Und das auch noch (theoretisch) mit meinem Geld! Ich finde es unerhört, daß ich Steuern zahlen soll und damit nachher von staatlicher Seite Straftaten begangen oder wenigstens unterstützt werden.



Wäre es dir lieber, wenn die ganzen Steuerhinterzieher straffrei ausbleiben und ihr Geld behalten dürfen? Das ist sicherlich wesentlich mehr Geld, als die CD kostet. Warum sagst du gegen die nichts? Die haben auch "dein" Geld gestolen, indem sie es nicht gezahlt haben


----------



## DaStash (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*



Robin123 schrieb:


> Das Thema Urheberrecht wurde nur angesprochen, weil der TE in seinem Startpost davon
> gesprochen hat. Ich denke aber, das wurde jetzt ausreichend geklärt.
> Und Diebstahl ist es wohl auch nicht, schließlich bezahlt Dtl dafür.



Wenn ich ein geklautes Auto kaufe, bleibt es immer noch ein geklautes Auto und der Erwerb ist keines Wegs legal.

MfG


----------



## Pagz (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*

Hab ich auch nicht gesagt, ich habe nur gesagt, dass es kein Diebstahl ist, sondern vielleicht Hehlerei oder so was...
Ich habe auch gesagt, dass ich mich zu dem Thema legal/illegal nicht äußere, da ich auf gut deutsch keine Ahnung von den Gesetzen habe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Hätte der Dieb die CD einfach abgegeben, wäre das natürlich soweit alles in Ordnung. Dann wäre er einfach nur ein Charakterschwein.


 
für dich ist er ein Schwein, für mich ist er ein Held, denn anders kommt man solchen Typen ja nicht auf die Schliche.
Denn die Banken arbeiten in den Ländern ja nicht mal im Ansatz mit anderen Ländern zusammen, Hauptsache Profit.


----------



## steffen0278 (1. Januar 2011)

Wenn das so ist, kann ich Daten über meine Mitmenschen sammeln, was auch immer und einer anderen Regierung (die sich dafür brennend interressiert (Nord Korea)) zum kauf anbieten. Dürfte dann ja auch keinen stören. 
Geht mal davon aus, das ihr einen Nettoverdienst von 300000-500000€ im Jahr habt (ich habe Netto 1500€ monatlich). Würdet ihr euch keine Schlupflöcher suchen? 
Mir gehts nur darum: In meinen Augen ist das was Deutschland gemacht und mache wird (sie wollen ja noch mehr CDs kaufen) hehlerei und strafbar. Angeblich für die Steuer. Wo geht das Geld aber hin? Kindergärten? Schulensanierung? Keine Ahnung? 

Ich als Steuerzahler will wissen wo mein Geld, das ich hart erarbeite hingeht. Und mit sicherheit pumpe ich kein Geld in Pensionskassen oder Prestigeobjekte. Ich will, das mein Kind ordentlich gefördert wird und später nicht wie ich auf nen kalten Bau, 400 km von der Familie getrennt malochen muß.

PS: Ich war 2x 6 Monate in Sarajevo. Da konnte man ganz normal im Geschäft Raubkopien kaufen. Ist Bosnien nicht EU?



Robin123 schrieb:


> Hab ich auch nicht gesagt, ich habe nur gesagt, dass es kein Diebstahl ist, sondern vielleicht Hehlerei oder so was...
> Ich habe auch gesagt, dass ich mich zu dem Thema legal/illegal nicht äußere, da ich auf gut deutsch keine Ahnung von den Gesetzen habe.




Erst kommt der Diebstahl, dann die Hehlerei. Das Diebesgut muß ja zu Geld gemacht werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*



steffen0278 schrieb:


> Geht mal davon aus, das ihr einen Nettoverdienst von 300000-500000€ im Jahr habt (ich habe Netto 1500€ monatlich). Würdet ihr euch keine Schlupflöcher suchen?


 
Steuerschlupflöcher gibts ja genug, denn das deutschte Steuersystem ist das komplizierteste der Welt.

Aber wenn jemand, wie Zumwinkel, der ja nicht gerade wenig verdient und trotzdem mehr als genug über hat, wenn er seine Steuern ordnungsgenmäß bezahlt, trotzdem noch aus lauter Gier (denn was soll das sonst sein?) noch mehr raffen will, dann habe ich da kein Verständnis für und wenn der Staat, um solchen Leuten (und die selbstanzeigen dabei haben ja gezeigt, dass es doch mehr sind als man denkt) auch mal jemanden Geld dafür bezahlt, um an die Daten ranzukommen, dann habe ich damit keine Probleme.
Besser wäre es natürlich, wenn die ausländischen Banken Deutschland sofort informieren würden, wenn sie auf hinterzogenes Geld träfen (oder die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß ist). Aber das machen sie nicht, weil sie ja auch daran verdienen wollen und die Schweizer halten schön die Finger still, denn ohne das Bankensystem wären auch die Schweizer schnell pleite.


----------



## AchtBit (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Genau und das Wort Straftat ist gleichzusetzen mit einem Verbot, daher ein klares NEIN!



Das stimmt nun auch wieder nicht. Der Tatbestand einer Straftat kann auch bestehen bei Fahrlässigkeit, Unterlassung und in besonderen Fällen gibts noch eine Wehrstraftat. Alles keine Verbote.


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*

Naja wenn man es gaaaanz genau nehmen will (scheint ja so, da du ja so auf Wörter achtest  ), natürlich nicht! Aber Fahrlässigkeit, Unterlassung und deine Wehrstraftat sind auch nicht unbedingt erlaubt … oder wirst du dafür nicht bestraft, wenn du erwischt wirst?  

PS: Vielleicht sollte die Administration mal ein Ironie-Tag einfügen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*

Aber um noch mal auf die eigentliche Frage zurückzukommen.
Klar kannst du Software downloaden, jede kannst du downloaden, denn in der Eula der Software steht ja nicht drin, dass du sie nicht runterladen darfst, es steht nur drin, dass du im Besitz einer gültigen Lizenz sein musst um sie nutzen zu dürfen.
Wenn mans mal genauer nimmt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*

Ja das ist wohl wahr, sonst würden sich sämtliche Downloadseiten erübrigen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*

Guck dir die Lizenzbedingungen für Macintosh OS 10.6 an, nirgens steht, dass man es nicht downloaden darf.


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*

Es soll ja sogar welche geben, die haben keine Verpackung von Windows 7 zu Hause und  trotzdem ist das BS auf ihrem Rechner! (mal von OEM-Rechner abgesehen)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*

@steffen: könntest du bitte das Doppelposten einstellen?


Bezüglich Softwaredownloads: Eine Kopie urheberrechtlich geschützten Materials (z.B. auf die eigene Festplatte) ist nach deutschem Recht nicht gestattet - da muss in der EULA (die man ohnehin erst danach lesen könnte...) nichts drin stehen. Für einen legalen Download muss der Rechteinhaber diesen ausdrücklich ermöglichen. (z.B. Win7 via MSDNAA  )





steffen0278 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich aus einem Land ohne Urheberrechtschutz downloade, darf ich das. Oder nur wenn der Staat auch was davon hat.



Du dürftest vermutlich Daten von einem Server in einem Land ohne Urheberrechtsschutz, Copyright oder ähnliches abrufen (wenn du eins findest), aber das Herunterladen auf deinen Rechner und die Nutzung sollte dann tunlichst auch in diesem Land stattfinden - in Deutschland sind sie verboten.
(vergl. Kopien von Markenklamotten: In z.B. China durchaus legal und du darfst sie da auch legal kaufen und besitzen. Aber mit nach Deutschland nehmen darfst du sie nicht)




steffen0278 schrieb:


> Die CD wurden aber in einem anderen Land unrechtmäßig erstellt. Also was denn nu?



Die Gesetze eines anderen Landes sollten die deutsche Rechtssprechung nicht interessieren. Die Frage ist: War die Erstellung dieser CD nach deutschem Recht strafbar?
Ich bin kein Rechtsexperte, aber afaik hätte der Staat nach deutschem Recht ohnehin Zugriff auf diese Daten haben müssen. Die Weitergabe von Informationen an den Staat zur Aufklärung von Straftaten unterliegt afaik aber noch einmal Sonderregelungen (z.B. die ärztliche Schweigepflicht erstreckt sich afaik auf Verletztungen, die Gewaltverbrechen nahelegen). Wenn hier nach deutschem Recht also ein Verbrechen begangen wurde, dann von Schweizer Banken, die Informationen zurückgehalten haben und von einem Schweizer, der die Ermittlungen behinderte bzw. deren Fortschreiten nur gegen Geldzahlung erlaubte.
Diese Verbrechen wiederum geschahen aber außerhalb des Gültigkeitsbereiches deutschen Rechtes 

So oder so sehe ich nur zwei rechtlich kritische Elemente in der ganzen Geschichte:
- das überhaupt diese internationale Lücke klafft, d.h. das kein Rechtswerk existiert, dass die -in unserer modernen allgegenwertige- Möglichkeit berücksichtigt, in einem Land eine Tat zu begehen, die schwere Auswirkungen in einem anderen hat.
- aus welchen Mitteln die CD gekauft wurde. Afaik wurde der Informant nicht als V-Mann oder ähnliches enthlohnt. Deutsche Behörden sollten aber auch kein Geld "zur freien Verfügung" haben. D.h. entweder existiert irgendwo ein Topf für "Schmier- und Bestechungsgelder", oder irgendjemand hat Geld aus einem anderen Topf geklaut, um diese CD zu bezahlen.




MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Und ist das dann im großen Sinne nicht eher auch eine moralische Frage? Also im Bezug auf die "Steuersünder CD".



Das Eingangspost fragt eher nach der rechtlichen Seite. Die moralische läuft letztlich darauf hinaus, wie wichtig das Bankgeheimnis/Datenschutz allgemein im Vergleich zur Aufklärung mehrer tausend Verbrechen von mehreren hundert Millionen € Umfange ist.




Icejester schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es Diebstahl. Derjenige, der die Daten kopiert hat, hat sie geklaut. Da Deutschland weiterhin das Diebesgut gegen Geld gekauft hat, hat es sich der Hehlerei schuldig gemacht.





steffen0278 schrieb:


> Aber hat der Staat nicht Hehlerei begangen als er geklaute Daten gekauft hat und dadurch auch noch Provit geschlagen hat.



Korrigiert mich (und diese Nervsägen, die bei jeder Diskussion über "Raub"kopien herovrgekrochen kommen), aber afaik besteht ein Diebstahl darin, dass man etwas wegnimmt. Da die Bank die Daten weiterhin hat, liegt hier -wie bei quasi allen Daten bezogenen Vergehen- also kein Diebstahl vor und es gibt auch kein Diebesgut, dass man hehlen könnte. Es stellt sich "nur" die Frage nach einem Verstoß gegen das Urheberrecht (s.o.: nicht gegeben, da nicht unter das Urheberrecht fallend) oder das Bankgeheimniss (s.o.: für diesen Verwendungszweck imho nach deutschem Recht nicht gegeben).


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Es soll ja sogar welche geben, die haben keine Verpackung von Windows 7 zu Hause und trotzdem ist das BS auf ihrem Rechner! (mal von OEM-Rechner abgesehen)


 
Meinst du also auch die, die sich als Studend die MSDNAA gezogen haben? 
Oder meinst du die, die ihre Verpackung weggeworfen haben, so wie ich? 

Das ist ja das Problem bei Daten, wie ruvyen schon sagt, es wird ja nichts "gestohlen", die Sachen sind immer noch dort, wo sie vorher auch waren, es gibt sie halt jetzt zweimal, bzw. noch einmal mehr als vorher.
Und das ist nach deutschem Recht kein Diebstahl.


----------



## JePe (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Korrigiert mich (und diese Nervsägen, die bei jeder Diskussion über "Raub"kopien herovrgekrochen kommen), aber afaik besteht ein Diebstahl darin, dass man etwas wegnimmt. Da die Bank die Daten weiterhin hat, liegt hier -wie bei quasi allen Daten bezogenen Vergehen- also kein Diebstahl vor und es gibt auch kein Diebesgut, dass man hehlen könnte. Es stellt sich "nur" die Frage nach einem Verstoß gegen das Urheberrecht (s.o.: nicht gegeben, da nicht unter das Urheberrecht fallend) oder das Bankgeheimniss (s.o.: für diesen Verwendungszweck imho nach deutschem Recht nicht gegeben).



§ 17 Absatz 2 Nr. 2 UWG plus § 26 StGB = Anstiftung zur Geheimnishehlerei.

Ob das feilgebotene Wissen in der Schweiz rechtswidrig erlangt wurde, ist hierbei unerheblich; wenn der Mittaeter an einer Auslandsstraftat in Deutschland handelt, ist auch das deutsche Strafrecht anwendbar.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*

Dann versuch mal zu beweisen, dass Deutschland den Daten-Kopierer angestiftet hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*



JePe schrieb:


> § 17 Absatz 2 Nr. 2 UWG plus § 26 StGB = Anstiftung zur Geheimnishehlerei.



Hehlerei: Handel mit Diebesgut. (nachfolgende Straftat)
§26 StGB: Anstiftung.
Zusammenhang: Inexistent.
Anwendungsmöglichkeit von §26 StGB in einem Fall, in dem zum Zeitpunkt der Tat nur der Täter selbst mit der Planung vertraut war: Inexistent.

§17 UWG: Weitergabe von Betriebsgeheimnissen, zur persönlichen Bereicherung
Bezug zum Handeln des deutschen Staates (=Kernthema dieses Threads): Inexistent.
Bezug zum Handeln des CD-Händlers: nur im übertragenen Sinne gegeben, da er außerhalb des Gültigkeitsbereiches des deutschen UWG aggiete.


----------



## DaStash (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann versuch mal zu beweisen, dass Deutschland den Daten-Kopierer angestiftet hat.



Die Tatsache das ein Land bereit ist zig Millionen für solch eine CD auszugeben ist für mich indirekte, wenn nicht sogar direkte Anstiftung. Damit will ich jetzt aber nicht den moralischen Aspekt ansprechen, dieser ist sicherlich "nachvollziehbar". 

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*

Aber niemand geht hin und sagt ihm, dass er das machen soll.
Nur weil wir ein kompliziertes Steuersystem haben und unterbesetzte Finanzämter, ist das ja auch keine Einladung zur Steuerhinterziehung.


----------



## steffen0278 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*

Wie verhält es sich dann mit dem Datenklau in deutschen Unternehmen aus? 
Wenn sowjetische oder chinesische Hacker in Unternehmen eindringen und Daten klauen, dann müßte das ja eigendlich auch richtig sein, oder nicht. Die sogenannte Wirtschaftskriminalität oder Cyberwar. Oder ist das jetzt schon wieder was anderes.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*

geht es dir jetzt um "richtig"/"falsch", d.h. moralische Kategorien oder um legal/illegal, d.h. die rechtliche Seite?
In letzterem Falle musst du das wo/für wen mit angeben: Natürlich ist es in Deutschland nicht erlaubt, Betriebsgeheimnisse zu klauen (genausowenig wie es in der Schweiz erlaubt ist, Bankdaten mit nach Hause zu nehmen). Die Frage ist nur, ob das jemanden in China (Deutschland), insbesondere die chinesische (deutsche) Justiz interessiert - und die Antwort dürfte "nein" lauten. Das spielt die höchstens eine Rolle, wenn ein internationaler Haftbefehl rausgegeben und eine Auslieferung ausgehandelt wird.


----------



## Icejester (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> §17 UWG: Weitergabe von Betriebsgeheimnissen, zur persönlichen Bereicherung
> Bezug zum Handeln des deutschen Staates (=Kernthema dieses Threads): Inexistent.
> Bezug zum Handeln des CD-Händlers: nur im übertragenen Sinne gegeben, da er außerhalb des Gültigkeitsbereiches des deutschen UWG aggiete.



Der Bezug zum Handeln des CD-Händlers ist sehr wohl gegeben. Wenn ich etwas als Staat in meinem Einflußbereich unter Strafe stelle, signalisiere ich damit ja, daß ich die strafbewehrte Handlung für moralisch unwert halte und deshalb Wert auf ihre Unterlassung lege. Wenn ich dieselbe Tat, sofern sie nur in einem anderen Land durchgeführt wird, für unbedenklich halte, bekomme ich auch mit der Aufrechterhaltung der Strafbarkeit dieses Tatbestands in meinem eigenen Einflußbereich ein Legitimitätsproblem.

Der Staat darf hier nicht mit zweierlei Maß messen und bestimmte Verhaltensweisen gutheißen, solange nur seine eigenen Interessen nicht beschädigt werden und die Tat im Ausland stattfindet. Er darf noch viel weniger seine eigenen Bürger für derartige Vorgänge im eigenen Land bestrafen, aber die Staatsbürger fremder Staaten, die sich derselben Tat schuldig gemacht haben, im Nachhinein für ihre Verfehlungen belohnen und dadurch auch noch andere Personen zur Nachahmung anstiften.



Robin123 schrieb:


> Wäre es dir lieber, wenn die ganzen  Steuerhinterzieher straffrei ausbleiben und ihr Geld behalten dürfen?  Das ist sicherlich wesentlich mehr Geld, als die CD kostet. Warum sagst  du gegen die nichts? Die haben auch "dein" Geld gestolen, indem sie es  nicht gezahlt haben



Erstens ist es egal, was hier mehr Geld bringt. Das Verhalten bleibt falsch. Zweitens hat überhaupt kein Steuerhinterzieher irgendwem irgendwas gestohlen, denn um etwas stehlen zu können, muß es erstmal jemand anderem gehören. Geld, das der Staat wegen falscher Angaben eines Bürgers nicht für sich beansprucht, gehört aber weiterhin dem, der falsche Angaben gemacht hat. Da kein Geld in irgendeine Richtung weggenommen wird, ist es auch kein Diebstahl. Es heißt ja nicht umsonst "Steuerhinterziehung" und nicht "Steuerdiebstahl".

Davon abgesehen fiele es mir nicht im Traum ein, das Geld fremder Leute als das Meine zu bezeichnen.


----------



## steffen0278 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*

Der Staat darf hier nicht mit zweierlei Maß messen und bestimmte Verhaltensweisen gutheißen, solange nur seine eigenen Interessen nicht beschädigt werden und die Tat im Ausland stattfindet. Er darf noch viel weniger seine eigenen Bürger für derartige Vorgänge im eigenen Land bestrafen, aber die Staatsbürger fremder Staaten, die sich derselben Tat schuldig gemacht haben, im Nachhinein für ihre Verfehlungen belohnen und dadurch auch noch andere Personen zur Nachahmung anstiften.



Genau das waren meine Gedanken bei erstellen des Threads.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*

Problematisch wird es eben, wenn es um mehrere schlecht zu heißende Taten geht:
- Steuerhinterziehung
- Verstecken von Steuerhinterziehern
- Weitergabe von Betriebsgeheimnissen zur eigenen Bereicherung

Moralisch ist der Fall imho ähnlich gelagert, wie ein V-Mann:
Man bezahlt jemanden, der ein kleines/folgenarmes Vergehen begeht, für seine Handlung und kann im Gegenzug eine ganze Reihe schwerer Vergehen aufdecken. Kronzeugenregelungen sind moralisch auch nicht wirklich weit weg.
An diese Frage mit einer knallharten Grundsatzeinstellung heranzugehen, ist schwierig. Würdest du den Fall z.B. genauso bewerten, wenn es nicht um Mitarbeiter und Firmengeheimnisse und Steuerhinterzieher gehen würde, sondern um Hacker und Privatsphäre und Kindesmissbrauch?
Oder, um einen aktuellen Fall aufzugreifen:
Wie sieht es aus, wenn ein Verlag für Exklusivzugriffe auf gestohlene Informationen über kritisch zu bewertende Geheimnisse einer Regierung Geld an einen Webseitenbetreiber zahlt?

Imho ist es manchmal besser, ein Vergehen zu belohnen, um andere aufzuklären.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*

Wenn man weiter treibt, dürften dann nicht mal mehr Videos oder Fotos zur Aufklärung herangezogen werden, denn schließlich verletzen die Bilder/Videos die Privatsphäre des Diebes/Betrügers/Räubers/usw.

Mögliche Zeugen würden sich mit einer Aussage strafbar machen, da es keine unabhängigen "Beweise" für die Richtigkeit der Aussage des Zeugen gibt.


----------



## JePe (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hehlerei: Handel mit Diebesgut.



Oder mit Betriebsgeheimnissen. Kannst Du sogar Deiner Lieblingsquelle Wikipedia entnehmen ...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> §26 StGB: Anstiftung.
> Zusammenhang: Inexistent.



A arbeitet bei einer eidgenoessischen Bank und erlangt in Ausuebung seines Tagwerkes Kenntnis von den wirtschaftlichen Umstaenden eines deutschen Kunden B. A erkennt oder vermutet zumindest, dass B gegen deutsches Recht verstoesst und bietet der Bundesrepublik Deutschland Informationen hierueber an. Diese wiederum offeriert A nun Geld fuer die Preisgabe dieser Informationen - Anstiftung zur Geheimnishehlerei (denn ohne Geld waeren die Informationen wohl kaum preisgegeben worden). Dass es unerheblich ist, ob es diesen Tatbestand in der schoenen Schweiz auch gibt und er dort strafrechtlich verfolgt wuerde, hatte ich ja schon ausgefuehrt. Wenn Du da keinen Zusammenhang siehst, solltest Du vielleicht mal Fielmann einen Besuch abstatten.

Entscheidend duerfte hier sein, was es zuerst gab: die CD oder das Angebot zu ihrem Kauf. Das wird wohl nie mit Gewissheit zu klaeren sein - weshalb dem Ganzen auch ewig der Makel anhaften wird, dass hier womoeglich Unrecht mit Unrecht bekaempft wurde. Man koennte auch fiskalischer Ehrenmord dazu sagen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> §17 UWG: Weitergabe von Betriebsgeheimnissen, zur persönlichen Bereicherung(...)



... oder zugunsten Dritter oder um dem Inhaber des Unternehmens Schaden zuzufuegen. Hier duerfte ein Hattrick vorliegen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Rechtsexperte(...)



Diesem Teil stimme ich zu.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*



JePe schrieb:


> Entscheidend duerfte hier sein, was es zuerst gab: die CD oder das Angebot zu ihrem Kauf. Das wird wohl nie mit Gewissheit zu klaeren sein - weshalb dem Ganzen auch ewig der Makel anhaften wird, dass hier womoeglich Unrecht mit Unrecht bekaempft wurde. Man koennte auch fiskalischer Ehrenmord dazu sagen.



Wenn es nach einem Monat öffentlicher Diskussion noch möglich war, eine derartige CD zu erstellen und mitzunehmen, dann wäre die Bezeichnung Betriebs"geheimniss" wohl eben so fehl am Platze, wie Daten"schutz".


----------



## taks (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - aus welchen Mitteln die CD gekauft wurde. Afaik wurde der Informant nicht als V-Mann oder ähnliches enthlohnt. Deutsche Behörden sollten aber auch kein Geld "zur freien Verfügung" haben. D.h. entweder existiert irgendwo ein Topf für "Schmier- und Bestechungsgelder", oder irgendjemand hat Geld aus einem anderen Topf geklaut, um diese CD zu bezahlen.



Das "Töpfchen" heisst BND und hat den Datendieben neben den Milionen an Belohnung auch noch ne neue Identität verschafft. 
Einige Datendiebe werden auch mit Internationalem Haftbefehl gesucht, Deutschland ist das aber egal  

*hust*Rechtsstaat Deutschland*hust*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*

thx. Wenn das ganze übern Geheimdienst lief, lautet die Frage also "sollte Großfinanz zum Aufgabenbereich des BND gehören oder bleibt das der CIA überlassen?"


----------



## Pagz (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Erstens ist es egal, was hier mehr Geld bringt. Das Verhalten bleibt falsch. Zweitens hat überhaupt kein Steuerhinterzieher irgendwem irgendwas gestohlen, denn um etwas stehlen zu können, muß es erstmal jemand anderem gehören. Geld, das der Staat wegen falscher Angaben eines Bürgers nicht für sich beansprucht, gehört aber weiterhin dem, der falsche Angaben gemacht hat. Da kein Geld in irgendeine Richtung weggenommen wird, ist es auch kein Diebstahl. Es heißt ja nicht umsonst "Steuerhinterziehung" und nicht "Steuerdiebstahl".
> 
> Davon abgesehen fiele es mir nicht im Traum ein, das Geld fremder Leute als das Meine zu bezeichnen.



Natürlich ist es genaugenomme kein Diebstahl. Aber stell dir mal folgende Situation vor:
Jemand geht zu einem Berater und lässt sich beraten. Er überweist dem Berater allerdings nicht seine Provision, sondern leugnet, dass die Beratung jemals stattgefunden hat. 
Er hat also keinen direkten Diebastahl begangen, handelt aber trotzdem gegen das Gesetz. 
Genauso ist es beim Steuerhinterzieher auch. Der Staat gib ihm Rechte und Dienstleistungen(Schule, Polizei, Sozialleistungen ...), im Gegenzug verlangt er von uns, Steuern zu bezahlen. Der Steuerhinterzieher nimmt allerdings nur die Rechte und Dienstleistungen in Anspruch, und zahlt nicht seine Steuern. Findest du das legal?


----------



## Icejester (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Problematisch wird es eben, wenn es um mehrere schlecht zu heißende Taten geht:
> - Steuerhinterziehung
> - Verstecken von Steuerhinterziehern
> - Weitergabe von Betriebsgeheimnissen zur eigenen Bereicherung



Wieso ist das problematisch? Der Staat hat sich hier nur an einer Stelle die Finger schmutzig gemacht. Steuern kann er als Staat nicht hinterziehen und Steuerhinterzieher hat er auch nicht versteckt.



> An diese Frage mit einer knallharten Grundsatzeinstellung heranzugehen, ist schwierig. Würdest du den Fall z.B. genauso bewerten, wenn es nicht um Mitarbeiter und Firmengeheimnisse und Steuerhinterzieher gehen würde, sondern um Hacker und Privatsphäre und Kindesmissbrauch?



Ja, würde ich. Ich bin ein großer Anhänger der Doktrin der "verbotenen Frucht", wie sie im amerikanischen Rechtssystem besteht.


> Oder, um einen aktuellen Fall aufzugreifen:
> Wie sieht es aus, wenn ein Verlag für Exklusivzugriffe auf gestohlene Informationen über kritisch zu bewertende Geheimnisse einer Regierung Geld an einen Webseitenbetreiber zahlt?



Der Fall ist völlig anders gelagert, weil hier kein Staat als Akteur auftritt. Dumm und verantwortungslos ist es von einem solchen Verlag natürlich trotzdem, aber das gehört jetzt nicht hierher.



> Imho ist es manchmal besser, ein Vergehen zu belohnen, um andere aufzuklären.



Das halte ich für zutiefst unmoralisch.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn man weiter treibt, dürften dann nicht mal mehr Videos oder Fotos zur Aufklärung herangezogen werden, denn schließlich verletzen die Bilder/Videos die Privatsphäre des Diebes/Betrügers/Räubers/usw.
> 
> Mögliche Zeugen würden sich mit einer Aussage strafbar machen, da es keine unabhängigen "Beweise" für die Richtigkeit der Aussage des Zeugen gibt.



Erstens wird die Privatsphäre eines Menschen nur verletzt, wenn das Bild veröffentlicht wird. Das zieht hier also nicht. Zweitens kann sich ein Zeuge immer der Falschaussage strafbar machen. Das ist nicht lustig. Aber wenn er nur die Wahrheit spricht, kann er da beruhigt sein.



Robin123 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es genaugenomme kein Diebstahl. Aber stell dir mal folgende Situation vor:
> Jemand geht zu einem Berater und lässt sich beraten. Er überweist dem Berater allerdings nicht seine Provision, sondern leugnet, dass die Beratung jemals stattgefunden hat.
> Er hat also keinen direkten Diebastahl begangen, handelt aber trotzdem gegen das Gesetz.



Er handelt nicht gegen das Gesetz, da er lediglich lügt. Das ist noch nicht verboten. Der Berater, der vorher keinen Beratervertrag schließt und sich die Beratung bzw. deren Protokoll nicht bestätigen läßt, ist in seinem Beruf auch komplett falsch. Ohne sowas läuft da nämlich überhaupt nichts.



> Genauso ist es beim Steuerhinterzieher auch. Der Staat gib ihm Rechte und Dienstleistungen(Schule, Polizei, Sozialleistungen ...), im Gegenzug verlangt er von uns, Steuern zu bezahlen. Der Steuerhinterzieher nimmt allerdings nur die Rechte und Dienstleistungen in Anspruch, und zahlt nicht seine Steuern. Findest du das legal?



Genaugenommen kann ich ja auch sagen, daß ich diese Dienstleistungen ohne Kinder, ohne Sozialhilfebezieher zu sein und ohne Opfer eines Verbrechens geworden zu sein überhaupt nicht in Anspruch nehme.

Daß das so natürlich nicht läuft, ist klar. Aber so verdammt unfair und miserabel, wie Du es jetzt darstellst, ist es auch nicht.


----------



## Pagz (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Er handelt nicht gegen das Gesetz, da er lediglich lügt. Das ist noch nicht verboten.


Natürlich ist es gegen das Gesetz falsche Informationen über seine Verdienste etc. machen. Wäre ja noch schöner wenn nicht...



> Genaugenommen kann ich ja auch sagen, daß ich diese Dienstleistungen  ohne Kinder, ohne Sozialhilfebezieher zu sein und ohne Opfer eines  Verbrechens geworden zu sein überhaupt nicht in Anspruch nehme.
> 
> Daß das so natürlich nicht läuft, ist klar. Aber so verdammt unfair und  miserabel, wie Du es jetzt darstellst, ist es auch nicht.



Oh glaub mir, der Staat tut mehr für dich, als du glaubst. Deine Bildung hat er auch bezahlt. Deine Rente wird er auch bezahlen. Und ja es ist genauso unfair und miserabel wie ich es darstelle, da die meisten Steuerhinterzieher das Geld ohne Probleme bezahlen könnten, es aber nicht machen, weil sie mal wieder den Mund nicht voll kriegen. Selbst wenn man die für 10 Jahre wegsperren würde, hätte ich kein bisschen Mitleid mit ihnen!


----------



## Icejester (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*



Robin123 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es gegen das Gesetz falsche Informationen über seine Verdienste etc. machen. Wäre ja noch schöner wenn nicht...



Ich meinte die Person, die behauptet, eine Beratung hätte nicht stattgefunden. Genau genommen ist es natürlich Betrug, eine Leistung in Anspruch zu nehmen und dann nicht zu bezahlen. Aber falls der Nachweis der Leistungserbringung nicht gelingt, ist das natürlich erstmal nur eine Lüge. Nichts anderes meinte ich.



> Oh glaub mir, der Staat tut mehr für dich, als du glaubst. Deine Bildung hat er auch bezahlt. Deine Rente wird er auch bezahlen.


Meine Ausbildung hat den Staat nicht sonderlich viel gekostet. Schließlich habe ich nicht Medizin studiert. Geisteswissenschaftler brauchen eben nicht viel mehr als ein paar Bücher. Das kommt nicht sehr teuer.

Und meine Rente wird er vermutlich auch nicht bezahlen. Wenn es mal soweit ist, wird der Staat mir bestimmt eine lange Nase machen und gar nichts zahlen. Abgesehen davon werde ich mich in den nächsten Monaten eh selbständig machen und dann wahrscheinlich nicht weiter in die Sozial- wie Rentenversicherung einzahlen.



> Und ja es ist genauso unfair und miserabel wie ich es darstelle, da die meisten Steuerhinterzieher das Geld ohne Probleme bezahlen könnten, es aber nicht machen, weil sie mal wieder den Mund nicht voll kriegen. Selbst wenn man die für 10 Jahre wegsperren würde, hätte ich kein bisschen Mitleid mit ihnen!


Warum sollten Menschen einen Anspruch auf das Geld anderer Leute haben? Ich verstehe ja, daß ein Staat nicht ohne eine gewisse Mindestfinanzierung funktioniert, weil eben manche öffentlichen Güter zur Verfügung gestellt werden müssen, aber die Selbstverständlichkeit, mit der hier von einer Berechtigung zum Griff in anderer Leute Taschen ausgegangen wird, finde ich sehr befremdlich. Man sollte vielleicht dankbar sein, daß viele Leute einen Teil ihres Geldes zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit abgeben. Das war's dann aber auch schon.

Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck, daß sehr viele Leute hier entweder noch nie für ihr Geld wirklich gearbeitet haben und daher auch nicht am Ende des Monats geweint haben, als sie sahen, was ihnen vom nominellen Gehalt so bleibt, oder so pervers reich sind, daß ihnen alles egal ist. Leider habe ich allerdings die Vermutung, daß ersteres eher zutrifft.


----------



## Poulton (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Leider habe ich allerdings die Vermutung, daß ersteres eher zutrifft.


Eine kluge Person nannte diese Art von Leuten auch mal: Personen die alles bestreiten, ausser ihren eigenen Lebensunterhalt.


----------



## Pagz (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Meine Ausbildung hat den Staat nicht sonderlich viel gekostet. Schließlich habe ich nicht Medizin studiert. Geisteswissenschaftler brauchen eben nicht viel mehr als ein paar Bücher. Das kommt nicht sehr teuer.



Ach und die Universität hat sich von allein gebaut? Und deine Schule vor der Uni auch? Und die Lehrer arbeiten auch umsonst? Straßen sollen sich seit neuestem auch von allein bauen, hab ich gehört



> Warum sollten Menschen einen Anspruch auf das Geld anderer Leute haben?  Ich verstehe ja, daß ein Staat nicht ohne eine gewisse  Mindestfinanzierung funktioniert, weil eben manche öffentlichen Güter  zur Verfügung gestellt werden müssen, aber die Selbstverständlichkeit,  mit der hier von einer Berechtigung zum Griff in anderer Leute Taschen  ausgegangen wird, finde ich sehr befremdlich. Man sollte vielleicht  dankbar sein, daß viele Leute einen Teil ihres Geldes zum Wohle der  Allgemeinheit abgeben. Das war's dann aber auch schon.


So funktioniert unser Sozialstaat nun mal. Wenn dir das nicht gefällt, bleibt dir immer die Option der Auswanderung offen. Die USA ist, was das betrifft wohl ziemlich einer Meinung mit dir. Aber in DTL bleiben und nur seine Steuern nicht bezahlen ist einfach nur assozial!



> Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck, daß sehr viele Leute hier entweder noch  nie für ihr Geld wirklich gearbeitet haben und daher auch nicht am Ende  des Monats geweint haben, als sie sahen, was ihnen vom nominellen Gehalt  so bleibt, oder so pervers reich sind, daß ihnen alles egal ist. Leider  habe ich allerdings die Vermutung, daß ersteres eher zutrifft.



Oh die Steuerhinterzieher haben sicherlich mehr als genug Geld auf ihrem Konto am Ende vom Monat, also sollten sie kein Problem haben, die Steuern zu bezahlen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Er handelt nicht gegen das Gesetz, da er lediglich lügt. Das ist noch nicht verboten. Der Berater, der vorher keinen Beratervertrag schließt und sich die Beratung bzw. deren Protokoll nicht bestätigen läßt, ist in seinem Beruf auch komplett falsch. Ohne sowas läuft da nämlich überhaupt nichts.



Eingehungsbetrug ? Wikipedia




> Genaugenommen kann ich ja auch sagen, daß ich diese Dienstleistungen ohne Kinder, ohne Sozialhilfebezieher zu sein und ohne Opfer eines Verbrechens geworden zu sein überhaupt nicht in Anspruch nehme.



"potentiell Opfer eines Verbrechens hätte werden können" bitte. Und ohne je krank zu werden, ohne öffentliche Straßen, Gehwege oder Verkehrsmittel zu benutzen, ohne sich je Ausgewiesen zu haben, seine Rechte immer selbst gegen andere Nationen/... verteidigt zu haben, sich selbst ausgebildet zu haben,.........................




Icejester schrieb:


> Meine Ausbildung hat den Staat nicht sonderlich viel gekostet. Schließlich habe ich nicht Medizin studiert. Geisteswissenschaftler brauchen eben nicht viel mehr als ein paar Bücher. Das kommt nicht sehr teuer.



2000 bis 3000€ pro Student und Semester sind typische Angaben. (laufende Kosten versteht sich. Dazu kommt die Universität als solche)
Desweiteren gehe ich davon aus, dass du nicht aus dem Kindergarten dem Kinderzimmer dem Kreissaal dem Mutterschaftsurlaub äh - sagen wir mal: Dem zweiten Monat der Schwangerschaft, vor Besuch deiner Mutter bei einem staatlich co-finanzierten Arzt und somit vollständig vor dem Empfang irgendwelcher auf deine Person bezogener staatlicher Leistungen an die Uni gegangen bist.



> Warum sollten Menschen einen Anspruch auf das Geld anderer Leute haben?



a) egalitaristisch: Weil die Möglichkeiten, Geld (oder anderes zu erlangen) nicht gleich verteilt sind und somit unterschiedliche Leute bei gleicher Leistung nicht das gleiche erhalten.
b) humanistisch: um ihnen ein menschenwürdiges Leben (aka Grundrecht) zu bieten
c) materialistisch: Auch wenn die "anderen Leute" obige Sichtweisen ablehnen, werden die "Menschen" das nicht machen und trotzdem Anspruch heben. Historisch betrachtet gibt es dann zwei Varianten
1) Es gibt eine Gesellschaft bzw. einen von ihr eingerichteten Staat, der a) und b) zumindest teilweise durchsetzt und alles ist gut nicht wirklich schlecht
2) Die "Menschen" übernehmen das selbst. Aufgrund der Chancenungleichheit in kapitalistischen/materialistischen Systemen sind das meist sehr viele und ihre Methoden endeten historisch meist in einer reduzierten Anzahl "anderer Leute".



> Ich verstehe ja, daß ein Staat nicht ohne eine gewisse Mindestfinanzierung funktioniert, weil eben manche öffentlichen Güter zur Verfügung gestellt werden müssen, aber die Selbstverständlichkeit, mit der hier von einer Berechtigung zum Griff in anderer Leute Taschen ausgegangen wird, finde ich sehr befremdlich. Man sollte vielleicht dankbar sein, daß viele Leute einen Teil ihres Geldes zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit abgeben. Das war's dann aber auch schon.



Mit der Ausnahme einiger weniger sehr strikter Anhänger kollektivistischer Gesellschaftsbilder (radikaler Kommunisten z.B.), die dann aber ggf. auch den Griff anderer in ihre Tasche gut heißen würden, ist das auch gegeben. Es gibt nur sehr unterschiedliche Vorstellungen davon, wo die Grenze zwischen "Mindestfinanzierung" und freiwilligen, zu Dank verpflichtenden Leistungen liegt.



> Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck, daß sehr viele Leute hier entweder noch nie für ihr Geld wirklich gearbeitet haben und daher auch nicht am Ende des Monats geweint haben, als sie sahen, was ihnen vom nominellen Gehalt so bleibt, oder so pervers reich sind, daß ihnen alles egal ist. Leider habe ich allerdings die Vermutung, daß ersteres eher zutrifft.



Das dürfte allein altersbedingt der Fall sein. Mit Blick auf die durchschnittliche gesellschaftliche Schichtung könnten unter denen, die alt genug sind, aber auch noch Leute sein, die gerne mal ein Gehalt am sehen würden und Leute, die geweint haben, obwohl ihnen alles ihres nominellen Gehalts blieb.


----------



## Icejester (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "potentiell Opfer eines Verbrechens hätte werden können" bitte. Und ohne je krank zu werden, ohne öffentliche Straßen, Gehwege oder Verkehrsmittel zu benutzen, ohne sich je Ausgewiesen zu haben, seine Rechte immer selbst gegen andere Nationen/... verteidigt zu haben, sich selbst ausgebildet zu haben,.........................



Ich sage ja gar nichts gegen die KFZ-Steuer.



> 2000 bis 3000€ pro Student und Semester sind typische Angaben. (laufende Kosten versteht sich. Dazu kommt die Universität als solche)


Was für Studiengänge sollen das denn sein? Geisteswissenschaftler kosten in Bonn - alle Fixkosten mit eingerechnet - die Universität ca. € 500,- pro Semester. Für VWLer und Juristen sind ähnliche Beträge anzusetzen. Medzinier am oberen Ende der Fahnenstange hingegen kosten pro Semester rund € 8000,-. Da ich über einen großen Teil meines Studiums jedes Semster € 750,- bis € 800,- an die Universität überweisen durfte, habe ich da auch nicht den Hauch eines schlechten Gewissens.



> Desweiteren gehe ich davon aus, dass du nicht aus dem Kindergarten dem Kinderzimmer dem Kreissaal dem Mutterschaftsurlaub äh - sagen wir mal: Dem zweiten Monat der Schwangerschaft, vor Besuch deiner Mutter bei einem staatlich co-finanzierten Arzt und somit vollständig vor dem Empfang irgendwelcher auf deine Person bezogener staatlicher Leistungen an die Uni gegangen bist.


 Okay. Die Schule war umsonst. Ansonsten hatte meine Mutter eine private Krankenversicherung, ist Mitglied eines voll verkammerten Berufsstandes und bezieht daher heute auch keine Zahlungen der gesetzlichen Rentenversicherung. Ich kann mit Fug und Recht behaupten, daß meine Familie seit Generationen nie auf der Emfpängerseite unserer Sozialsysteme stand.



> a) egalitaristisch: Weil die Möglichkeiten, Geld (oder anderes zu erlangen) nicht gleich verteilt sind und somit unterschiedliche Leute bei gleicher Leistung nicht das gleiche erhalten.


Wenn sie nicht das Gleiche erhalten, ist es offensichtlich auch nicht die gleiche Leistung.


> b) humanistisch: um ihnen ein menschenwürdiges Leben (aka Grundrecht) zu bieten


"Menschenwürdig" ist ein so dehnbarer Begriff, daß er in diesem Zusammenhang schlichtweg sinnlos ist. Was sind denn bitte die Mindeststandards, damit ein Leben in materieller Hinsicht "menschenwürdig" ist? Braucht man da eine Wohnung bestimmter Größe? Dann würden die meisten Japaner wohl keine menschenwürdige Existenz führen. Allerdings sind sie selbst da vermutlich anderer Ansicht.


> c) materialistisch: Auch wenn die "anderen Leute" obige Sichtweisen ablehnen, werden die "Menschen" das nicht machen und trotzdem Anspruch heben. Historisch betrachtet gibt es dann zwei Varianten
> 1) Es gibt eine Gesellschaft bzw. einen von ihr eingerichteten Staat, der a) und b) zumindest teilweise durchsetzt und alles ist gut nicht wirklich schlecht
> 2) Die "Menschen" übernehmen das selbst. Aufgrund der Chancenungleichheit in kapitalistischen/materialistischen Systemen sind das meist sehr viele und ihre Methoden endeten historisch meist in einer reduzierten Anzahl "anderer Leute".


Wieso da jetzt jemand trotzdem Anspruch auf irgendwas haben soll, kannst Du nicht darlegen. Wie differenzierst Du "Menschen" und "Staat"? Ein Staat wird immer durch Menschen gebildet. Hier eine Trennung irgendwelcher Art zu sehen ist sinnlos. Die von Dir genannten Punkte 1) und 2) sind gleich. Sofern "Menschen das selbst übernehmen" bilden sie einen Staat.



> Das dürfte allein altersbedingt der Fall sein.


Dann wäre es wiederum erschreckend, daß diese Personen so wenig Weitsicht besitzen sollten, daß sie sich nicht in die Lage eines normalen Gehaltsempfängers bzw. frei Berufstätigen hineinversetzen können.



> Mit Blick auf die durchschnittliche gesellschaftliche Schichtung könnten unter denen, die alt genug sind, aber auch noch Leute sein, die gerne mal ein Gehalt am sehen würden und Leute, die geweint haben, obwohl ihnen alles ihres nominellen Gehalts blieb.


Dann sollten sie mal reinhauen und an ihrem Fortkommen arbeiten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich sage ja gar nichts gegen die KFZ-Steuer.



Der Bundeshaushalt wird insgesamt verwaltet, kaum eine Steuer ist zweckgebunden. Ich hab nicht umsonst Beispiele aus verschiedensten Lebenslagen genommen, denn auch wenn einige Leute so gut wie nie vom Sozialsystem profitieren:
Gar keinen Nutzen vom Staat zu beziehen ist de facto unmöglich. Alleine schon das Leben in diesem Land (und nicht z.B. in der Sowjetrepublik "Rheinland") geht auf eine vom Staat erbrachte Leistung zurück. Jegliches nicht deutsche Konsumprodukt, dass man kauft, wäre ohne diplomatisch arrangierte Handelsabkommen und ohne von Staaten garantiete Sicherheit gar nicht hier oder deutlich teurer. Von so Dingen wie staatlich kontrollierter Lebensmittelqualität, innerer Sicherheit, Verkehrswege, Umweltschutz,........... ganz zu schweigen.
Der Bund gibt seine 300 Milliarden zwar nicht immer für Dinge aus, die jeder als "wichtig" erachtet, aber ein sehr großer Teil fließt in Dinge, die Auswirkungen haben. Nicht selten Auswirkungen, die alle Teile der Bevölkerung in einem gewissen Maß betreffen.



> Was für Studiengänge sollen das denn sein?



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war von "Geistes- und Sozialwissenschaften" die Rede.



> Geisteswissenschaftler kosten in Bonn - alle Fixkosten mit eingerechnet - die Universität ca. € 500,- pro Semester. Für VWLer und Juristen sind ähnliche Beträge anzusetzen. Medzinier am oberen Ende der Fahnenstange hingegen kosten pro Semester rund € 8000,-. Da ich über einen großen Teil meines Studiums jedes Semster € 750,- bis € 800,- an die Universität überweisen durfte, habe ich da auch nicht den Hauch eines schlechten Gewissens.



Die Zahlen kommen wir verdammt niedrig vor. Sicher, dass da auch alle Kosten für Personal, Gebäude,... mit drin sind? Für Mediziner wurden hier afaik 13k/Student&Semester angegeben.


Die Durchschnittskosten eines Studienplatzes wurden auf jährlich 5500 Euro veranschlagt, ein vierjähriges Studium auf 22 000 Euro.

Diese Kosten reichen jedoch nur für Studienplätze an Fachhochschulen und in Massenfächern wie Jura, Wirtschaftswissenschaften und Sprachwissenschaften an den Unis. Auf dem Bildungsgipfel ist jedoch verabredet worden, besonders viele Plätze in den Mint-Fächern zu schaffen – in Mathematik, Informatik, Naturwissenschaften und Ingenieurwissenschaften. Ein Uni-Studienplatz in Mathematik und den Naturwissenschaften kostet jedoch 6810 Euro pro Jahr, in den Ingenieurwissenschaften sogar 7420 Euro. Die Medizin fällt mit jährlichen Kosten von 27 920 Euro pro Jahr völlig aus dem Rahmen.[/i]



> Okay. Die Schule war umsonst. Ansonsten hatte meine Mutter eine private Krankenversicherung, ist Mitglied eines voll verkammerten Berufsstandes und bezieht daher heute auch keine Zahlungen der gesetzlichen Rentenversicherung. Ich kann mit Fug und Recht behaupten, daß meine Familie seit Generationen nie auf der Emfpängerseite unserer Sozialsysteme stand.



Kindergeld? Elterngeld? Nie in einer Kindertagesstätte gewesen, die zumindest gefördert wurde?



> Wenn sie nicht das Gleiche erhalten, ist es offensichtlich auch nicht die gleiche Leistung.



Es gibt Begriffsauffassungen, die derart in sich geschlossen sind, dass sie unbrauchbar werden.



> "Menschenwürdig" ist ein so dehnbarer Begriff, daß er in diesem Zusammenhang schlichtweg sinnlos ist. Was sind denn bitte die Mindeststandards, damit ein Leben in materieller Hinsicht "menschenwürdig" ist?



Ab wann ist ein Geräusch eine "Lärmbelästigung"? Wie hoch sollte ein Schadstoffgrenzwert sein?...
Tipp: "Demokratie".



> Wieso da jetzt jemand trotzdem Anspruch auf irgendwas haben soll, kannst Du nicht darlegen. Wie differenzierst Du "Menschen" und "Staat"? Ein Staat wird immer durch Menschen gebildet. Hier eine Trennung irgendwelcher Art zu sehen ist sinnlos. Die von Dir genannten Punkte 1) und 2) sind gleich. Sofern "Menschen das selbst übernehmen" bilden sie einen Staat.



Staat
Leute, die es selbst übernehmen




> Dann wäre es wiederum erschreckend, daß diese Personen so wenig Weitsicht besitzen sollten, daß sie sich nicht in die Lage eines normalen Gehaltsempfängers bzw. frei Berufstätigen hineinversetzen können.



Willkommen in einer Gesellschaft, in der es viele als absolut unnötig ansehen, sich in irgendwen hinein zu versetzen.



> Dann sollten sie mal reinhauen und an ihrem Fortkommen arbeiten.



Siehe c)


----------



## Icejester (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Zahlen kommen wir verdammt niedrig vor. Sicher, dass da auch alle Kosten für Personal, Gebäude,... mit drin sind? Für Mediziner wurden hier afaik 13k/Student&Semester angegeben.



Und Deine kommen mir verdammt hoch vor. Die erscheinen mir nicht glaubwürdig. Was soll denn an Hütten, die einmal alle 30 Jahre maximal einen neuen Anstrich kriegen, auch groß kosten?



> Kindergeld? Elterngeld? Nie in einer Kindertagesstätte gewesen, die zumindest gefördert wurde?



Elterngeld?!? Gab's da wohl noch nicht.  Kindergeld natürlich schon. Aber das ist so ein kleiner Tropfen auf den heißen Stein, daß man das auch gleich lassen könnte. Und nein, meine Unterbringung tagsüber wurde privat gelöst.


----------



## Pagz (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Und Deine kommen mir verdammt hoch vor. Die erscheinen mir nicht glaubwürdig. Was soll denn an Hütten, die einmal alle 30 Jahre maximal einen neuen Anstrich kriegen, auch groß kosten?



Meinst du das jetzt Ernst, oder willst du nur nicht von deiner Meinung abrücken? 
Übrigends hat ruyven eine Quelle angegeben, deine Zahlen könnten genauso gut auch deiner Fantasie entsprungen sein



Icejester schrieb:


> Kindergeld natürlich schon. Aber das ist so ein kleiner Tropfen auf den  heißen Stein, daß man das auch gleich lassen könnte. Und nein, meine  Unterbringung tagsüber wurde privat gelöst.



Du begreifst das Grundprinzib der Sozialen Marktwirtschaft/Demokratie in der wir leben nicht. Natürlich zahlt nicht jeder gernau so viele Steuern, die der Statt auch für ihn ausgibt. Reiche zahlen etwas mehr und Arme etwas weniger, damit die Schere zwischen Arm und reich nicht so groß ausfällt. So ist das nun mal in Deutschland. Wenn dir das nicht gefällt, weil du zu den Reichen gehörst, dann geh nach Amerika etc.. Aber du wirst es hier in Deutschland nicht ändern können und nur weil es dir persönlich keinen Vorteil bringt, heißt das nicht, dass das bei jedem so ist!


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*

Ich glaub, die Leute hier haben gar keine Vorstellungen, wie es ist, als normaler Arbeitnehmer in den USA zu arbeiten (bei 15-20 Tagen Urlaub im Jahr und null Arbeitnehmerrechte). 
Wenn ich mir da angucke, wie viele Rentner dort wieder arbeiten müssen, weil ihre Rente entweder gestrichen oder stark gekürzt wurde, dann will ich mal sehen, was hier los ist, wenn einem Arbeitnehmer, der 40 Jahre ins Rentensystem eingezahlt hat (zusätzlich noch privat vorsorgte) und bei seinem Renteneintritt zu hören bekommt, dass die Rente um 50% gekürzt wird und die private Vorsorge wegfällt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*

 Na ruyven … wie weit sind wir denn hier schon vom eigentlichen Thema entfernt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Und Deine kommen mir verdammt hoch vor.



Deswegen habe ich einen Link dazugepackt, damit sie nicht nur schlechte Erinnerung sind.



> Die erscheinen mir nicht glaubwürdig. Was soll denn an Hütten, die einmal alle 30 Jahre maximal einen neuen Anstrich kriegen, auch groß kosten?



Ich denke, ich muss dir nicht erklären, wie es der Staat hinbekommt, die einfachsten Dinge mit einer umfangreichen Subventionierungsmaßnahme für geschickt-Rechnung-ausstellende Handwerker und umfangreichen ABM-Konzepten für Bürokräfte zu kombinieren 

Abgesehen davon kann von neben den eigentlichen Häusern auch die z.T. recht kostspielige Inneneinrichtung, Büchereien, nichtwissenschaftliches und wissenschaftliches Personal oder sogar die Professoren selbst als ein Studentenzahlen unabhängiger Grundbetrag betrachtet werden. Dann hat man geringe Kosten "pro Studienplatz", aber einen großen zweiten Haufen an Ausgaben, ohne die es gar keine Studienplätze gäbe.




ConNerVos schrieb:


> Na ruyven … wie weit sind wir denn hier schon vom eigentlichen Thema entfernt?



Wenn du so fragst...
Verdammt weit. 
Aber irgendwie gabs nie einen Bruch.
Mal gucken, wo man da sinnvoll splittet...

_edit:_
Aarrrgh. Da müsste ich mindestens 15 Posts kopieren und anschließend im alten Thread die "offtopic" Teile und im neuen Thread die ehemals "ontopic" Teile rauseditieren.
Hat irgend jemand (Threadersteller?) was dagegen, wenn ich den Threadtitel einfach in
"Steuern, -hinterziehung, -CD, Sozialausgleich: Wer darf und wer verdient was?"
ändere?


----------



## JePe (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du so fragst...
> Verdammt weit.



Ich habe noch ~ eine Woche Verwarnung wegen Spams uebrig (von Dir uebrigens) - die stifte ich hiermit einfach.


----------



## Gast XXXX (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*

Nein ruyven ich hab da garantiert nichts gegen ... in dem NPD-Fred schweife ich auch nur ab, weil ich einige Aussagen nicht so stehen lassen möchte.


----------



## Pagz (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*

Ich denke die ursprüngliche Frage des TE ist sowieso geklärt, also könnte man den Thread ruhig ändern


----------



## Icejester (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir da angucke, wie viele Rentner dort wieder arbeiten müssen, weil ihre Rente entweder gestrichen oder stark gekürzt wurde, dann will ich mal sehen, was hier los ist, wenn einem Arbeitnehmer, der 40 Jahre ins Rentensystem eingezahlt hat (zusätzlich noch privat vorsorgte) und bei seinem Renteneintritt zu hören bekommt, dass die Rente um 50% gekürzt wird und die private Vorsorge wegfällt.



Warum sollte denn die private Vorsorge plötzlich wegfallen? Für die Altersvorsorge nimmt man ja nur kapitalbildende Maßnahmen. Eine staatliche Rente werden von uns aber wahrscheinlich nur die Wenigsten kriegen bzw. wird das so erbärmlich wenig sein, daß es schon kaum mehr zählt. Ich rechne für mich selbst jedenfalls nicht damit.


----------



## steffen0278 (21. Januar 2011)

Noch so eine Dreistigkeit:

Ich weis nicht ob ihr von dem Rentner mit der 1.000.000 $ Note gehört habt.
Den selben Tag kam ein Bericht bei Galileo über Falschgeld:

100 Sekunden: Falschgeld - Galileo - Video

Ganz zum Schluß ist das Wichtige. Die Banken sind nicht verantwortlich für Falschegld in ihren Automaten. Wie dreist ist das denn???


----------



## Pagz (21. Januar 2011)

Was hat das mit Steuerhinterziehung zu tun?
Die Banken sind für Falschgeld genauso verantwortlich wie Privatpersonen. Wenn sie einen gefälschten Geldschein nicht der Polizei übergeben, machen sie sich auch strafbar. 
Und warum ist das dreist? Der Staat hat dieses Gesetz gemacht, damit Banken nicht dafür verklagt werden können, wenn du Falschgeld aus ihren Automaten ziehst. Wenn du es EBweisen kannst, müssen sie dir das Geld trotzdem erstatten!


----------



## AMDFan2005 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*



Robin123 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es gegen das Gesetz falsche Informationen über seine Verdienste etc. machen. Wäre ja noch schöner wenn nicht...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh glaub mir, der Staat tut mehr für dich, als du glaubst. Deine Bildung hat er auch bezahlt. *Deine Rente wird er auch bezahlen.* Und ja es ist genauso unfair und miserabel wie ich es darstelle, da die meisten Steuerhinterzieher das Geld ohne Probleme bezahlen könnten, es aber nicht machen, weil sie mal wieder den Mund nicht voll kriegen. Selbst wenn man die für 10 Jahre wegsperren würde, hätte ich kein bisschen Mitleid mit ihnen!



Bitte was? Seit wann kommt der Staat für die Renten auf (mal abgesehen vielleicht, von den Mindestrenten für Langzeitarbeitslose und aus der Rentenkasse Befreite)? Insegsamt zahlt jeder Angstellte deutlich mehr in die Rentenkasse, als er je wieder rausbekommen wird. Vorallem, wenn das Rentenalter nochmehr nach hinten gesetzt werden sollte.


----------



## Pagz (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Bitte was? Seit wann kommt der Staat für die Renten auf (mal abgesehen vielleicht, von den Mindestrenten für Langzeitarbeitslose und aus der Rentenkasse Befreite)? Insegsamt zahlt jeder Angstellte deutlich mehr in die Rentenkasse, als er je wieder rausbekommen wird. Vorallem, wenn das Rentenalter nochmehr nach hinten gesetzt werden sollte.



Das variiert natürlich stark von Ost nach West und Arm und Reich..., aber nichtsdestotrotz zahlt der Staat immer noch deine Rente. Und zwar sicher! 
Wenn du privat bei einer BAnk anlegst, um für die Rente zu sorgen, dann kann die Pleite gehen und du stehst lehr da, wenn du ein eigenes Rentenkonto einrichtest genauso. 
P.S: Das ist eigentlich ziemlich Offtopic, da glaube ich hier niemand wircklich anzweifeln will, dass der Staat Geld für uns ausgibt, und es deswegen sinnvoll ist, Steuern zu zahlen, also würde ich gern auf die Themenfrage zurückkommen


----------



## AMDFan2005 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*



Robin123 schrieb:


> Das variiert natürlich stark von Ost nach West und Arm und Reich..., aber nichtsdestotrotz zahlt der Staat immer noch deine Rente. Und zwar sicher!
> Wenn du privat bei einer BAnk anlegst, um für die Rente zu sorgen, dann kann die Pleite gehen und du stehst lehr da, wenn du ein eigenes Rentenkonto einrichtest genauso.
> P.S: Das ist eigentlich ziemlich Offtopic, da glaube ich hier niemand wircklich anzweifeln will, dass der Staat Geld für uns ausgibt, und es deswegen sinnvoll ist, Steuern zu zahlen, also würde ich gern auf die Themenfrage zurückkommen



Ehrliche Frage: Hast du in deinem Leben schonmal als Angestellter gearbeitet? Als Angestellter geht die Rente jedem Monat automatisch vom Gehalt ab. 

Insofern frage ich mich, wo du das hernimmst, dass der Staat (oder wie es eigentlich heißen sollte, der Steuerzahler) meine Rente zahlt. 

Unterschiede zwischen Ost und West gibt es auch nicht. Der Beitragssatz liegt immer bei 19,9% des Bruttogehalts. 

Sinnvoll Steuern zu zahlen ist nur bedingt der Fall. Steuern sollte man auch nur für die Dinge zahlen müssen, die wirklich sinnvoll erscheinen. Beispielsweise für die Landesverteidigung, die Polizei und Feuerwehr. Nicht für Dinge, die man auch gut selbst machen könnte (wie etwa die soziale Absicherung, von derer mir weniger bleibt, als ich an Beiträgen zahle).


----------



## Icejester (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt Software downloaden?*



Robin123 schrieb:


> Wenn du privat bei einer BAnk anlegst, um für die Rente zu sorgen, dann kann die Pleite gehen und du stehst lehr da, wenn du ein eigenes Rentenkonto einrichtest genauso.


Schonmal vom Einlagensicherungsfonds gehört?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Februar 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Schonmal vom Einlagensicherungsfonds gehört?



Schon mal was von Lehman Brothers gehört?


----------



## AMDFan2005 (5. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Lehman Brothers gehört?



Richtig. 

Einlagensicherungsfonds sind kein wirklicher Schutz, da man dadurch als Anleger auf die "Gnade" der Banken angewiesen ist. 

Nicht, dass es eine Rolle spielen würde. Da Robin123 eindeutig das Grundwissen zum deutschen Rentensystem fehlt. Sonst würde er nicht die Behauptung aufstellen, dass der Staat die Rente von den Steuergeldern zahlt (was irgendwie irrsinnig wäre, wenn sogar Selbstständige in Deutschland die Pflicht haben, bis zu einem gewissen Stichtag in die öffentliche Rentenkasse einzuzahlen).


----------



## Pagz (5. Februar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Da Robin123 eindeutig das Grundwissen zum deutschen Rentensystem fehlt. Sonst würde er nicht die Behauptung aufstellen, dass der Staat die Rente von den Steuergeldern zahlt



Na na wir wollen mal freundlich bleiben

Übrigends zahlt der Staat die Rente von Steuergeldern, von was sonst? 
Die Einzahlungen in die Rentenkasse sind auch Steuerbeiträge!


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Februar 2011)

Der größte Schmarrn und blödeste Spruch war der von Merkel, als sie während der Krise sagte, dass das Geld aller Anleger sicher wäre, komplett haltlos und unüberlegt. Das zeigt mal wieder, dass sie und ihre Berater keine Ahnung von dem haben, was passiert oder was die Banken überhaupt machen.
Ich hätte mich echt mal gefragt, was Merkel denn gemacht hätte, wenn tatsächliche eine Deutsche Großbank Pleite gegangen wäre (und ich rede nicht von den Landesbanken, die völlig inkompetent geführt und noch inkompetenter "beaufsichtigt" wurden).


----------



## Pagz (5. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hätte mich echt mal gefragt, was Merkel denn gemacht hätte, wenn tatsächliche eine Deutsche Großbank Pleite gegangen wäre (und ich rede nicht von den Landesbanken, die völlig inkompetent geführt und noch inkompetenter "beaufsichtigt" wurden).



Deswegen wurden ja auch mächtig Gelder in die Banken gepumpt


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Februar 2011)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Deswegen wurden ja auch mächtig Gelder in die Banken gepumpt



jop, besonders in eine und die Deutsche Bank war immer sehr daran interessiert, dass die europäischen Länder gerettet werden (böse Zungen behaupten, weil sie sonst viele Verluste gemacht hätten) also hat die EU die Banken.. öhm, die Euro Länder gerettet und die neuen Rekordumsätze.. öhm, die öffentlichen Haushalte gesichert.
Dass dafür nun bei den Armen und schwachen gekürzt wird, um die Banken zu finanzieren ist nur ein kleiner Schmutzfleck auf der weißen Rettungsweste.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (5. Februar 2011)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Na na wir wollen mal freundlich bleiben
> 
> Übrigends zahlt der Staat die Rente von Steuergeldern, von was sonst?
> * Die Einzahlungen in die Rentenkasse sind auch Steuerbeiträge!*



Sind es eben nicht. Es sind Sozialversicherungsbeiträge. 
Das ist ein gewisser Unterschied, der auch in der Buchführung ersichtlich ist. 

Wäre es eine allgemeine Steuer, könnte man schlecht aus der Rentenkasse austreten und auch der ganze Abrechnungsaufwand würde keinen Sinn machen.


----------



## steffen0278 (6. Februar 2011)

Selbständige können sich vom Rentenbeitrag befreien lassen. Hatte ich auch gemacht damals.

Jaja die liebe Bankenrettung. Über 80 Mrd. wurde in 15 min entschieden. 5€ mehr Hartz 4 dauert ein 3/4 Jahr. Da sieht man wo die Prioritäten der deutschen Regierung liegen. Nicht beim Volk sondern bei Konzernen und Banken.

Zur nächsten Bundestagswahl sollten nicht CDU, SPD oder so auf dem Zettel stehen, sondern VW, BASF, Deutsche Bank. 

Und zu den Renten. Die sicherste Geldanlage ist das Kopfkissen. Weder in Fonds noch Kapital oder Aktienfonds anlegen. Runter von der Bank und ab in Briefumschlag. Schei.... auf ihr 2,2% Zinsen. 


Meine Meinung:

Ich brauche keine Bank. Ich habe negativen Eintrag bei der Schufa und bekomme eh kein Kredit. Ich möchte Samstag mit meinem Stundenzettel zu meinem Chef und dort jeden Samstag mein Lohn haben. Bar. Wozu soll ich Kontoführungsgebühren bezahlen? Bei 1600€ Netto. Das kann ich allein verwalten. 
Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Spruch: Gibt Banken ohne Gebühren. Ja, dann mal bitte das Kleingedruckte lesen: Ab mindesteinkommen >3000€ Netto oder 0,50 - 1 € pro Überweisung. 

Aber man braucht ja ein Girokonto zum Arbeiten. So ein blödsinn.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (6. Februar 2011)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Selbständige können sich vom Rentenbeitrag befreien lassen. Hatte ich auch gemacht damals.



Dazu muss man aber trotzdem eine gewisse Zeit eingezahlt haben. Und egal wieviel du letztlich eingezahlt hast, du bekommst später immer nur die Mindestrente. 



> Jaja die liebe Bankenrettung. Über 80 Mrd. wurde in 15 min entschieden. 5€ mehr Hartz 4 dauert ein 3/4 Jahr. Da sieht man wo die Prioritäten der deutschen Regierung liegen. Nicht beim Volk sondern bei Konzernen und Banken.



Ich bin zwar auch kein Freund von Bailouts. Aber die Sache muss man demnoch etwas rationaler angehen. 

1. Geht es nicht nur um die Banken. Sondern auch den Schutz der Kunden und Anleger. 
2. Wird Hartz 4 nicht einmal ausgeschüttet, sondern jeden Monat. 

Man hat also einen geringeren Gegenwert und kommt letztlich über die laufenden Jahre teurer. 



> Zur nächsten Bundestagswahl sollten nicht CDU, SPD oder so auf dem Zettel stehen, sondern VW, BASF, Deutsche Bank.



Naja. Wenn es weiter so geht, könnte man aber auch noch Religionen und Nationalitäten hinzuschreiben. 
Das sind schliesslich die anderen beiden Interessengemeinschaften. 
Ist nur die Frage, wem man dann wählen soll, als christlich geprägter west-Europäer. 



> Und zu den Renten. Die sicherste Geldanlage ist das Kopfkissen. Weder in Fonds noch Kapital oder Aktienfonds anlegen. Runter von der Bank und ab in Briefumschlag. Schei.... auf ihr 2,2% Zinsen.



Nur wenn du Nostradamus heißt und voraussehen kannst, wann der Euro nicht wieder in die Tiefe stürzt oder an Hyperinflation stirbt. 

Sonst sind reale Werte und Anlagen die bessere Wahl.




> Meine Meinung:
> 
> Ich brauche keine Bank. Ich habe negativen Eintrag bei der Schufa und bekomme eh kein Kredit. Ich möchte Samstag mit meinem Stundenzettel zu meinem Chef und dort jeden Samstag mein Lohn haben. Bar. Wozu soll ich Kontoführungsgebühren bezahlen? Bei 1600€ Netto. Das kann ich allein verwalten.
> Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Spruch: Gibt Banken ohne Gebühren. Ja, dann mal bitte das Kleingedruckte lesen: Ab mindesteinkommen >3000€ Netto oder 0,50 - 1 € pro Überweisung.
> ...




Wenn du damit zurecht kommst, ist es ja gut. Ich persönlich kaufe zu viel im Ausland, als dass sich Bargeld lohnen würde. Kaufe fast ausschliesslich in der Schweiz ein, da bin ich sowieso schon gestraft, mit dem Umrechnungskurs (Aber ja. Unser Euro ist ja so eine tolle, starke und stabile Währung. Wehe dem Idioten, der eine "Einland Währung" dem allmächtigen Universalwährungen Euro und US Dollar vorzieht )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Naja. Wenn es weiter so geht, könnte man aber auch noch Religionen und Nationalitäten hinzuschreiben.
> Das sind schliesslich die anderen beiden Interessengemeinschaften.
> Ist nur die Frage, wem man dann wählen soll, als christlich geprägter west-Europäer.



PBC?



> Nur wenn du Nostradamus heißt und voraussehen kannst, wann der Euro nicht wieder in die Tiefe stürzt oder an Hyperinflation stirbt.
> 
> Sonst sind reale Werte und Anlagen die bessere Wahl.



Er vergleicht das Kopfkissen mit einem Girokonto. Das ist gegenüber Währungsfluktuationen und Inflation genausowenig abgesichert. In einem Wirtschaftssystem, dass trotz schlechter Erfahrungen gleich wieder darauf baut, dass der Staat Sicherheiten und die Banken Geld aus dem Nichts generieren, scheint mir aber weiterhin Inflation der Normalzustand und eine deflationäre Krise die wahrscheinlichere zu sein.

reale Werte und Anlagen haben sich auf alle Fälle als problematisch erwiesen. Rohstoffe sind durchweg Spekulationsobjekte, Immobilien waren DIE Falle der letzten Jahre, Unternehmen sind langfristig sowieso nichts selbsterklärendes.
Was bleibt da noch? Drauf hoffen, dass die eigene Bank mehr vom Fondsmanagement versteht, als alle anderen?



> Wenn du damit zurecht kommst, ist es ja gut. Ich persönlich kaufe zu viel im Ausland, als dass sich Bargeld lohnen würde. Kaufe fast ausschliesslich in der Schweiz ein, da bin ich sowieso schon gestraft, mit dem Umrechnungskurs



Darf man fragen, wieso du in der Schweiz einkaufst, wenn du dich trotzdem bestrafst fühlst?
Andere Leute machen dass, um Geld zu sparen und in dem sie ihre Ausgaben (mal mehr, mal minder legal) dem deutschen Fiskus entziehen. 
(nächste Frage hintendran: Und wieso regst du dich so über die deutsche Mehrwertssteuer und den Rest Ökosteuer auf, wenn du sie gar nicht bezahlst?)


----------



## AMDFan2005 (6. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> PBC?



Ich sagte christlich geprägt. Nicht theokrat. 



> Er vergleicht das Kopfkissen mit einem Girokonto. Das ist gegenüber Währungsfluktuationen und Inflation genausowenig abgesichert. In einem Wirtschaftssystem, dass trotz schlechter Erfahrungen gleich wieder darauf baut, dass der Staat Sicherheiten und die Banken Geld aus dem Nichts generieren, scheint mir aber weiterhin Inflation der Normalzustand und eine deflationäre Krise die wahrscheinlichere zu sein.



Nein. Er schreibt ja eindeutig "Die sicherste Geldanlage ist das Kopfkissen" und tätigt dann einen Vergleich mit Aktienfonds. Hier scheint es also nicht um das Girokonto zu gehen. 

Die sicherste Geldanlage ist das Kopfkissen jedenfalls nicht.




> reale Werte und Anlagen haben sich auf alle Fälle als problematisch erwiesen. Rohstoffe sind durchweg Spekulationsobjekte, Immobilien waren DIE Falle der letzten Jahre, Unternehmen sind langfristig sowieso nichts selbsterklärendes.
> Was bleibt da noch? Drauf hoffen, dass die eigene Bank mehr vom Fondsmanagement versteht, als alle anderen?



Auch wenn sie als Spekulationsobjekte gebraucht werden, sind Rohstoffe noch durchaus brauchbar als Absicherung. 

Der Kurs geht eigentlich nie bedeutend zurück. Damit das passiert, müsste man schon irgendwo eine neue Rohstoffquelle aufdecken oder der Staat oder irgendwelche Konzerne müssten ihre zu Dumpingpreisen abtreten.



> Darf man fragen, wieso du in der Schweiz einkaufst, wenn du dich trotzdem bestrafst fühlst?
> Andere Leute machen dass, um Geld zu sparen und in dem sie ihre Ausgaben (mal mehr, mal minder legal) dem deutschen Fiskus entziehen.
> (nächste Frage hintendran: Und wieso regst du dich so über die deutsche Mehrwertssteuer und den Rest Ökosteuer auf, wenn du sie gar nicht bezahlst?)



Ich kaufe ja demnoch auch viel in Deutschland ein (ca. 80% meiner Einkäufe tätige ich in Deutschland. Mit 20% Auslandseinkäufen liege ich damit aber wahrscheinlich immer noch über dem Durchschnitt). Nur gibt es hier manche Dinge nicht (vorallem die Qualität der Deserts ist unschlagbar und Videospiele/Filme, die man hier nicht unzensiert bekommt, gibt es dort auch), die es dann in der Schweiz gibt. 

Über die USt rege ich mich auf, weil ich diese ja doch bezahle. Beim wochenendlichen Einkauf bei LIDL, bei der Hard- und Software vom Media Markt, etc. 

Und die Schweizer Tankstellen sind auch keine Alternativen. Wenn ich irgendwo Richtung Stuttgart unterwegs bin, nützt es mir reichlich wenig, dass die Schweizer etwas geringere Steuern haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, wieso du in der Schweiz einkaufst, wenn du dich trotzdem bestrafst fühlst?



In der Schweiz sind Lebenshaltungskosten vergleichsweise hoch, liegt aber auch wieder daran, dass der Verdienst auch recht hoch ist und irgendwie passt sich das an.



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Ich kaufe ja demnoch auch viel in Deutschland ein (ca. 80% meiner Einkäufe tätige ich in Deutschland. Mit 20% Auslandseinkäufen liege ich damit aber wahrscheinlich immer noch über dem Durchschnitt). Nur gibt es hier manche Dinge nicht (vorallem die Qualität der Deserts ist unschlagbar und Videospiele/Filme, die man hier nicht unzensiert bekommt, gibt es dort auch), die es dann in der Schweiz gibt.



Ich denke mal, dass ein Hamburger 0% im Ausland einkaufen wird, sofern er nicht im Urlaub alles leerkauft und dann den Aufpreis für Gepäck am Flughafen bezahlt.
Wenn du aber teilweise hier, teilweise dort einkaufst, könnte man das als Steuerflucht auslegen und entsprechende Forderungen stellen, da muss man aufpassen.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (6. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> In der Schweiz sind Lebenshaltungskosten vergleichsweise hoch, liegt aber auch wieder daran, dass der Verdienst auch recht hoch ist und irgendwie passt sich das an.



Ja. Passt schon. Wobei die Schweizer trotzdem bei uns alles leerkaufen. Qualität scheint vielen Grenzschweizern nicht besonders wichtig zu sein, vorallem wenn sie die günstigen deutschen Preise bezahlen und dabei auch noch die USt zurückbekommen. 



> Ich denke mal, dass ein Hamburger 0% im Ausland einkaufen wird, sofern er nicht im Urlaub alles leerkauft und dann den Aufpreis für Gepäck am Flughafen bezahlt.
> * Wenn du aber teilweise hier, teilweise dort einkaufst, könnte man das als Steuerflucht auslegen und entsprechende Forderungen stellen, da muss man aufpassen.*



Wäre mir neu. 

Ich habe das gute Recht in der Schweiz einzukaufen. Von Steuerflucht kann da auch keine Rede sein. Schliesslich gibt es den guten Zoll, der schon dafür sorgt, dass ich die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer zahle, sobald ich über den Freibetrag von 33€ liege.

Wäre auch wirklich bezeichnend, wenn die deutsche Regierung damit Probleme hätte, während Schweizer ihre ganze Sippschaft mit nach Deutschland nehmen und pro Person Produkte im Wert von bis zu 80€ Steuerfrei mitnehmen dürfen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Ja. Passt schon. Wobei die Schweizer trotzdem bei uns alles leerkaufen. Qualität scheint vielen Grenzschweizern nicht besonders wichtig zu sein, vorallem wenn sie die günstigen deutschen Preise bezahlen und dabei auch noch die USt zurückbekommen.



Weils in Deutschland nun mal vergleichsweise billig ist, auch wenn die Deutschen über teure Preise für Lebensmittel klagen, aber das sind dann die, die noch nie im Ausland waren und dort geguckt haben, was ein Kilo Fleisch oder ein Liter Milch kostet.



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Wäre mir neu.



Frag mal die, die zum Tanken ins benachbarte Ausland fahren und dann vom Zoll angehalten werden.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (6. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weils in Deutschland nun mal vergleichsweise billig ist, auch wenn die Deutschen über teure Preise für Lebensmittel klagen, aber das sind dann die, die noch nie im Ausland waren und dort geguckt haben, was ein Kilo Fleisch oder ein Liter Milch kostet.



Ja. Aber im Ausland herrschen andere Voraussetzungen. Die Löhne sind in der Schweiz viel höher gestaffelt (da gibt es keine Putzkräfte, die für 5-6€ arbeiten und Leiharbeit ist dort nicht so verpönnt, wie in Deutschland) und das Steuersystem ist *bisher* (kann sich dank dieser ewig gestrigen SP und SVP Lackaffen bald ändern) fairer. Insgesamt bleibt den Schweizern am Ende des Monats einfach mehr von ihrem Gehalt/Lohn. 
In Deutschland fehlt dagegen einfach die Ballance. Alles steigt und nirgendwo kommen wirkliche Entlastungen. Im Gegenteil. Möglicherweise erleben wir bis 2013 noch einmal eine USt Erhöhung. 




> Frag mal die, die zum Tanken ins benachbarte Ausland fahren und dann vom Zoll angehalten werden.



Sollen sie mir erstmal nachweisen. Schweizer Benzin ist das selbe wie deutsches. Da schwimmen ja keine kleinen schweizer Flaggen drin


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Februar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Sollen sie mir erstmal nachweisen. Schweizer Benzin ist das selbe wie deutsches. Da schwimmen ja keine kleinen schweizer Flaggen drin



Es gibt Zusatzstoffe, die genau bestimmen, wann und wo ein Treibstoff ausgegeben, bzw. produziert wurde.


----------



## Icejester (8. Februar 2011)

So ein Blödsinn. Du darfst jede Tankfüllung im Ausland kaufen, wenn Du willst. Du darfst nur nicht mehr als (soweit ich weiß) 20 Liter im Reservekanister mitnehmen.

Und die Frage, ob man die Herkunft des Benzins irgendwie nachweisen KANN, ist vor diesem Hintergrund auch völlig uninteressant, denn niemand WILL sie nachweisen.


----------



## taks (8. Februar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Ja. Passt schon. Wobei die Schweizer trotzdem bei uns alles leerkaufen. Qualität scheint vielen Grenzschweizern nicht besonders wichtig zu sein, vorallem wenn sie die günstigen deutschen Preise bezahlen und dabei auch noch die USt zurückbekommen.



Wenn man in der EU nur ein drittel für das gleiche Produkt bezahlen muss, dann überlegt man es sich schon zweimal 
Dazu kommt noch, dass im Moment der Euro einen so tiefen Wechselkurs hat, dass man fast gratis einkauft 




> Wäre auch wirklich bezeichnend, wenn die deutsche Regierung damit Probleme hätte, während Schweizer ihre ganze Sippschaft mit nach Deutschland nehmen und pro Person Produkte im Wert von bis zu 80€ Steuerfrei mitnehmen dürfen.



Freibetrag Schweiz-Österreich ist ~200€


----------



## AMDFan2005 (9. Februar 2011)

taks schrieb:


> Wenn man in der EU nur ein drittel für das gleiche Produkt bezahlen muss, dann überlegt man es sich schon zweimal
> Dazu kommt noch, dass im Moment der Euro einen so tiefen Wechselkurs hat, dass man fast gratis einkauft



Wohl wahr. 

Meine Mutter arbeitet in der Schweiz und hat in den letzten Monaten so gut wie jede Woche beim Umtausch immer mehr Geld bekommen. 





> Freibetrag Schweiz-Österreich ist *~200€*


Umso schlimmer, dass wir in Deutschland so einen mickrigen Freibetrag haben.


Was die Zusatzstoffe im Bezin angeht: Sicher, dass es sie überhaupt gibt und es nicht nur wieder Panikmache ist? Kennt man ja von den Steuer CDs. Da haben sich einige auch freiwillig ihr Geld wegnehmen lassen, nur weil Vater Staat mit Gefängnisstrafen gedroht hat. Ob sie überhaupt auf diesen so genannten Listen aufgetaucht wären, hat Niemand erfahren.


----------



## Pagz (9. Februar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Kennt man ja von den Steuer CDs. Da haben sich einige auch freiwillig ihr Geld wegnehmen lassen, nur weil Vater Staat mit Gefängnisstrafen gedroht hat. Ob sie überhaupt auf diesen so genannten Listen aufgetaucht wären, hat Niemand erfahren.



Der Staat hat niemanden (zu Unrecht) mit Gefängniss gedroht. Er hat nur dem Straffreiheit versprochen, der sich freiwillig meldet. Also was ist daran ungerecht? Dadurch wurde niemand bestraft, der nicht auch eine Straftat begangen hat, im Gegenteil, ihm wurde sogar die einmalige Gelegenheit gegeben, diese Straftat wieder gut zu machen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Februar 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> So ein Blödsinn. Du darfst jede Tankfüllung im Ausland kaufen, wenn Du willst. Du darfst nur nicht mehr als (soweit ich weiß) 20 Liter im Reservekanister mitnehmen.



Wenn du regelmäßig ins Ausland fährst, nur zum Tanken, dann kannst du wegen Steuerhinterziehung belangt werden.


----------



## Icejester (11. Februar 2011)

Nö. Das stimmt einfach nicht. Zum Volltanken darfst Du immer rüberfahren. Du darfst allerdings Dein Benzin nur im Hauptbehälter (also dem Tank + bis zu 20l Reservekanister, wo solche Kanister überhaupt erlaubt sind) transportieren. Ein Anhänger, auf dem Du nochmal 500 Liter transportierst, sollte dem Zoll besser verborgen bleiben.

Im Ganzen ist das ja auch nützlich, denn sonst würden wir in Deutschland an der Zapfsäule wahrscheinlich noch viel mehr vom Staat abgezockt. Und außerdem haben wir davon bis zur Jahrtausendwende auch deutlich profitiert durch die ganzen Franzosen, die hier getankt haben.

Hier ist es halt wie auf allen anderen Märkten auch: Eine gesunde Steuerkonkurrenz ist am Ende immer nur gut für den Verbraucher.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Februar 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Nö. Das stimmt einfach nicht. Zum Volltanken darfst Du immer rüberfahren. Du darfst allerdings Dein Benzin nur im Hauptbehälter (also dem Tank + bis zu 20l Reservekanister, wo solche Kanister überhaupt erlaubt sind) transportieren. Ein Anhänger, auf dem Du nochmal 500 Liter transportierst, sollte dem Zoll besser verborgen bleiben.



Es geht um Regelmäßigkeit und dann ist es schon strafbar, frag mal einen Zöllner, wenn du mal von denen angehalten wirst. 
Du kannst das nicht mit einer Butterfahrt auf einem Ozeandampfer vergleichen, wo du deine 2 Stangen Zigaretten kaufen kannst.


----------



## Icejester (11. Februar 2011)

Oh Gott. Okay, ehrlich, es ist mir total egal, ob Du im Grenzgebiet daraus einen Nutzen ziehst oder nicht. Fakt ist, daß es absolut legal ist, egal, wieviel von Deinem Benzin Du da kaufst. Aber wenn Du glaubst, Du könntest dadurch Ärger bekommen, mußt Du es natürlich nicht machen. Man soll immer nur das tun, womit man auch ruhig schlafen kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Hier ist es halt wie auf allen anderen Märkten auch: Eine gesunde Steuerkonkurrenz ist am Ende immer nur gut für den Verbraucher.



Für den Verbraucher im Grenzgebiet: Ja
Für die Bürger, überall: Nein


----------



## DarthLAX (21. Februar 2011)

hui noch ne interessante diskussion...

naja meine meinung zu steuern, deren hinterziehung, sozialer gerechtigkeit und auch (weil es hier gerade darum geht) einkaufen (auch benzin) im ausland:

zu steuern:

meiner meinung nach ein - leider - notwendiges übel, weil die staaten dieser welt eine sache versäumt haben, nämlich, sich anders zu finanzieren.

wie soll das gehen fragt ihr?

vll sollten staaten eigene produkte verkaufen bzw. hätten einige staatskonzerne behalten sollen (z.B. bahn, post, strom, wasser) und diese in die gewinnzone führen sollen? (das ist zumindest meine meinung, ich meine wenn allein strom und telefon/internet-konzerne riesen einnahmen machen, dann währe es doch wohl einfach gewesen diese auch als staat zu erzielen, oder (?) damit hätte man die steuerlast zumindest senken (wenn nicht gar schluss und endlich ganz weg fallen lassen) können

steuerhinterziehung:

ist vll gemein (da "wir" kleinen leute auch bezahlen) aber mal im ernst, du bist manager und schuftest bis zum umfallen und am ende nimmt man die 45% von dem was du verdienst einfach mal so weg? - sorry, ich verstehe die steuerhinterzieher - was nicht heißen soll das ich es gut heiße was die machen.

in diesem zusammenhang:

kauf von "steuersünder-DVDs/USB-Sticks und anderen sachen wo solche daten oben sein könnten" - ich finde das sollte verboten sein (man leistet - wie schon angesprochen - verbrechen vorschub und verwendet steuermittel (die man auch zu guten zwecken einsetzen könnte) dafür um daten zu kaufen von denen man noch nicht einmal zu 100% weiß das sie das geld wieder herein bringen das man ausgibt.)

soziale gerechtigkeit:

sozial gerecht währe es das es maximal 2 steuersätze gibt IMHO d.h. einen für gering verdienende (aka alle die gerade so leben können von ihrem lohn/gehalt der bei maximal 15% liegen sollte (mit ausnahmen für einkommen die auch jetzt schon steuerbefreit sind)) und einen für normale und hohe einkommen (und der sollte maximal 25% sein IMHO, alles andere fällt meiner meinung nach unter unverschämt und dreist, da es doch schon ein starkes stück ist, jemandem der hart arbeitet einfach so in die tasche zu greifen (IMHO sind steuer sogar irgendwie diebstahl - besser währe es sogar noch, wenn man bis zu einem gewissen %-satz des eigenen gehaltes (der nicht überschritten werden kann, auch wenn man noch mehr beansprucht) für jede "dienstleistung" des staates die man in anspruch nimmt bezahlen muss, das währe fairer als steuern zu bezahlen, die nicht mal zweckgebunden eingesetzt werden!)
auch sollten die politiker nicht über die festlegung der steuern entscheiden, sondern das volk selbst aka. man sollte darüber abstimmen lassen (MÜSSEN!) denn alles andere ist von der demokratie die wir ja angeblich haben so weit entfernt wie eine diktatur IMHO

zu einkaufen im ausland:

mach ich auch (vor allem online - filme und so, bin nämlich keine freund von ZENSUR!) und sprit ist wirklich so, dein auto darfste voll machen und nen - kleinen - kanister auch und keiner kann dir an die "karre" fahren 

so meiner paar cent 

mfg LAX


----------



## Gast XXXX (21. Februar 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:
			
		

> vll sollten staaten eigene produkte verkaufen bzw. hätten einige staatskonzerne behalten sollen (z.B. bahn, post, strom, wasser) und diese in die gewinnzone führen sollen? (das ist zumindest meine meinung, ich meine wenn allein strom und telefon/internet-konzerne riesen einnahmen machen, dann währe es doch wohl einfach gewesen diese auch als staat zu erzielen, oder (?) damit hätte man die steuerlast zumindest senken (wenn nicht gar schluss und endlich ganz weg fallen lassen) können




Aha und wie hoch sollen die Einnahmen dieser weniger Betriebe sein? Du scheinst keine Ahnung zu haben welche Kosten ein Staat hat und was du mit Betrieben an Gewinnen erzielen kannst. Zumal diese Gewinne ja auch beständig seine müssen, denn der Staat sollte ja auch schon länger überleben können, als eventuell 5 Jahre.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Februar 2011)

Wenn man mal bedenkt, mit was der öffentliche Nahverkehr im Jahr so subventioniert wird. 
Oder denkt einer wirklich, dass man mit den Preisen für das Busticket das finanzieren kann?


----------



## DarthLAX (21. Februar 2011)

hey  - ja, das waren doch auch nur beispiele (ich finde es halt INFAM und GEMEIN wenn eine organisation die eigentlich uns bürgern dienen sollte, einfach mal so uns das geld aus der tasche zieht, ohne das wir uns wirklich wehren können, vor allem weil ich noch keine partei gesehen habe, die eine steuer wieder zurück genommen hätte (ökosteuer ist gutes beispiel, opposition meckert, aber als sie regieren? - nein, die steuer bleibt!) noch kommt dazu das zum teil bürger für was bezahlen (aka steuern sind ja net zweck gebunden) was sie NIEMALS nutzen...was doch mies ist 

mfg Tom
ps: ich weiß das unser Staat mega ausgaben hat (und das die seit JAHREN mehr ausgeben als da ist, was IMHO dumm ist (ausnahme: anti-zyklisches verhalten bei krisen d.h. investitionen während krisen) und, machen können wir nix weil die politiker des alles toll finden, scheinbar 
pps: naja manchmal glaube ich das schon, wenn ich für ne lächerliche 12 KM strecke mit BUS 2,90 EURO zahle! (bei uns hier unten in niederbayern ist des so teuer) und noch dazu im "nahverkehr" lücken (zeitlich (d.h. vormittag geht bis 11:00 kaum was z.B.) und räumlich (manche orte hamm keine haltestellen)) sind die grauenvoll sind (man kommt auf dem land (ich wohn - noch - in nem kleinen dorf) immer noch nicht ohne auto aus, aller versprechen der politiker zum trotz!)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Februar 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> vll sollten staaten eigene produkte verkaufen bzw. hätten einige staatskonzerne behalten sollen (z.B. bahn, post, strom, wasser) und diese in die gewinnzone führen sollen? (das ist zumindest meine meinung, ich meine wenn allein strom und telefon/internet-konzerne riesen einnahmen machen, dann währe es doch wohl einfach gewesen diese auch als staat zu erzielen, oder (?) damit hätte man die steuerlast zumindest senken (wenn nicht gar schluss und endlich ganz weg fallen lassen) können



Du willst ausgerechnet die Elemente der Grundversorgung schweine teuer machen? 


> sozial gerecht währe es das es maximal 2 steuersätze gibt IMHO d.h. einen für gering verdienende (aka alle die gerade so leben können von ihrem lohn/gehalt der bei maximal 15% liegen sollte (mit ausnahmen für einkommen die auch jetzt schon steuerbefreit sind)) und einen für normale und hohe einkommen (und der sollte maximal 25% sein IMHO, alles andere fällt meiner meinung nach unter unverschämt und dreist, da es doch schon ein starkes stück ist, jemandem der hart arbeitet einfach so in die tasche zu greifen (IMHO sind steuer sogar irgendwie diebstahl



*nocomment* 



> - besser währe es sogar noch, wenn man bis zu einem gewissen %-satz des eigenen gehaltes (der nicht überschritten werden kann, auch wenn man noch mehr beansprucht) für jede "dienstleistung" des staates die man in anspruch nimmt bezahlen muss,



Öhm - was sind Steuern denn anderes, als ein prozentual an *worauf immer die Steuer erhoben wird* gezahltes Endgeld für die Dienstleistungen des Staates



> das währe fairer als steuern zu bezahlen, die nicht mal zweckgebunden eingesetzt werden!)



Was würdest du dir von Zweckgebundenen Steuern versprechen, außer ein dramatischer Anstieg des Verwaltungsaufwandes und Wegfall jeglicher Planungsicherheit, wenn sich Steuern jährlich oder gar monatlich ändern?



> auch sollten die politiker nicht über die festlegung der steuern entscheiden, sondern das volk selbst aka. man sollte darüber abstimmen lassen (MÜSSEN!) denn alles andere ist von der demokratie die wir ja angeblich haben so weit entfernt wie eine diktatur IMHO



Das Konzept der repräsentativen Demokratie und die enormen praktischen Probleme bei der Umsetzung einer direkten Demokratie in großem Maßstab sind dir geläufig? 





DarthLAX schrieb:


> vor allem weil ich noch keine partei gesehen habe, die eine steuer wieder zurück genommen hätte (ökosteuer ist gutes beispiel, opposition meckert, aber als sie regieren? - nein, die steuer bleibt!)



Dringend fällige Erhöhungen wurden schon unter Schwarz-Rot abgeblasen und die FDP hat mitlerweile die Ökosteuer für Unternehmen gesenkt.



> ps: ich weiß das unser Staat mega ausgaben hat (und das die seit JAHREN mehr ausgeben als da ist, was IMHO dumm ist (ausnahme: anti-zyklisches verhalten bei krisen d.h. investitionen während krisen) und, machen können wir nix weil die politiker des alles toll finden, scheinbar



Partei gründen oder Parteien wählen. Z.B. gibt es durchaus welche, die schon seit längerm azyklisch in die Zukunft investieren wollen, andere tragen azyklisch veraltete Wirtschaftsformen auf Händen...



> pps: naja manchmal glaube ich das schon, wenn ich für ne lächerliche 12 KM strecke mit BUS 2,90 EURO zahle! (bei uns hier unten in niederbayern ist des so teuer) und noch dazu im "nahverkehr" lücken (zeitlich (d.h. vormittag geht bis 11:00 kaum was z.B.) und räumlich (manche orte hamm keine haltestellen)) sind die grauenvoll sind (man kommt auf dem land (ich wohn - noch - in nem kleinen dorf) immer noch nicht ohne auto aus, aller versprechen der politiker zum trotz!)



Willkommen im individualisierten und privatisierten Deutschland. Vor 20-30-40 Jahren hatte man die Auswahl, ob man ÖP(N)V massiv ausbauen will, oder man bestehende Betriebe privatisiert/verschrumpfen lässt und statt dessen fleißig Straßen baut für diejenigen, die gern viel Sprit verbrauchen. Man wählte letztesres.


----------



## DarthLAX (23. Februar 2011)

jetzt weißt du, warum ich von "privatisierung" NIX halte  - lieber konkurenz erlauben, aber grundversorgung durch staatskonzerne

praktische probleme bei direkter demokratie sind bekannt (kann mich da an ne interessante Sozialkunde-Stunde erinnern) - wobei man diese, mit moderner technik, auch eindämmen könnte (und für vertretung im ausland etc. würde es ja immer noch gewählte vertreter geben 

ja der arme ÖPVN....ja den hat man schon ewig net verbessert, sicher da müsste man geld (von nicht benötigten miesen strassen die keiner braucht) umleiten aber:
macht halt keiner 

zu "schweine teuer machen" - naja das habe ich so nicht gesagt, sicher es würde vll teurer als im moment, wenn dafür aber ALLE steuern weg fallen, dann rückt das das ganze wieder in perspektive würde ich mal sagen 

so meine par cent 

mfg LAX


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> praktische probleme bei direkter demokratie sind bekannt (kann mich da an ne interessante Sozialkunde-Stunde erinnern) - wobei man diese, mit moderner technik, auch eindämmen könnte (und für vertretung im ausland etc. würde es ja immer noch gewählte vertreter geben



Ich meinte nicht technische Probleme (ala "alle 5 Stunden eine Wahl organisieren"), ich meinte praktische. Es hat z.B. einen Grund, dass die aktuellen Entscheidungsprozesse im Bereich Steuern im vorraus die Vollzeitarbeit von dutzenden bis hunderten Personen über mehrere Monate hinweg benötigen und die am letztlichen Entscheidungsprozess beteiligten trotz dieser hochwertigen Vorarbeit und i.d.R. guter Ausbildung in zumindest einem Teil der tangierten Disziplinen und jede Menger Erfahrung mehrere Wochen brauchen, um diese Informationen zu einem Beschluss zusammenzufassen.
Diese Leistung kann der nicht-vollzeit-Politiker unmöglich erbringen, sie ist aber nötig, um eine einigermaßen brauchbare Entscheidung treffen zu können. (was nicht heißt, dass Politiker das Optimum treffen - aber ich hoffe, dass wir uns einig sind, dass wesentlich schlimmere Szenarien denkbar sind)
Wie die letzte Wahl bewiesen hat, sind min. 10% der Wahlberechtigten und -interessierten schon damit überfordert, alle 4 Jarhe ein relativ kurzes und klares (FDP-)Parteiprogramm zu lesen und zu durchdenken. Derartige Personen werden nicht alle 4 Wochen (oder häufiger) kompetent über Fragen entscheiden können, die wesentlich mehr Detailwissen vorraussetzen.



> zu "schweine teuer machen" - naja das habe ich so nicht gesagt, sicher es würde vll teurer als im moment, wenn dafür aber ALLE steuern weg fallen, dann rückt das das ganze wieder in perspektive würde ich mal sagen



In die Perspektive "schweine teuer"?
Wenn du kein Konzept hast, wie du die Staatsausgaben dramatisch drosseln möchtest (und sowas wie "weniger Einwanderung" oder "weniger Entwicklungshilfe" macht keinen großen Unterschied und "Bürokratieabbau" ist auch mehr Schlagwort denn durchdachter Plan, wie die Geschichte zeigt), dann musst du genauso viel Einnehmen, wie bisher. Bisher werden erhebliche Abgaben u.a. auf (Spitzen)Löhne, Nicht-Grundversorgungsgüter, Unternehmensgewinne,... erhoben. Du willst das alles auf Grundversorgungsgüter umlegen - natürlich werden die dann wesentlich teuerer, geht gar nicht anders.
Von der Lenkungswirkung will ich gar nicht erst anfangen. (weil mir die adjektive ausgehen würden, schließlich bezeichne ich die jetzige Situation in der Hinsicht bereits als bescheuert, aber gegen deinen Vorschlag wirkt sie geradezu paradiesisch)


----------



## DarthLAX (27. Februar 2011)

hm....

ich denke nicht das die jetzige situation "paradiesisch" ist - eher "höllisch doof" - vor allem weil man, wenn man die bürger auch in die entscheidungen wirklich mit einbeziehen würde politikverdrossenheit und dessinteresse abbauen würde d.h. man würde dafür sorgen das die bürger zumindest soviel ahnung haben mit-entscheiden zu können (sicher fachleute währen die dann auch nicht, aber das müssen sie ja auch nicht sein)

zu teuer machen/viel einnehmen:

es gäbe nen "haufen mist" den man streichen könnte. wieviel dabei rauskommen würde können wir wohl beide nicht überblicken, weil wir keine ausgabenübersicht des bundes haben (wo wirklich alles drin ist, auch "schwarze" budgets für projekte von denen die öffentlichkeit net unbedingt was weiß (geheimdienst und so sag ich bloß)), oder hast du die?

d.h. ich gehe halt von der annahme aus, das man ca. 40% der ausgaben (minimum) sicher einspaaren könnte, wenn man nicht politiker (vor allem die minister in ihren resorts) hätte, die nix her geben wollen d.h. wenn du denen sagst: spaar mal XY weil sinnlos, dann kannste dir stundenlanges gewhine anhören warum es doch sinnvoll ist und du brauchst den support deiner minister/partei um überhaupt etwas durch den bundestag zu kriegen und so können die dich zwingen kompromisse ein zu gehen welche wirklich ******* sind etc. ....währe für eine stärkere position des kanzlers (bei gleichzeitigem zwang die bürger eben in entscheidungen ein zu binden), damit dieser gefällte beschlüsse/entscheidungen auch durchsetzen kann.

mfg LAX


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

Das meiste Geld fließt nun mal in den Sozialbereich und das Gesundheitswesen.
Andere Ausgaben, wie Verteidigung oder Militärische Nachrichtendienste sind da doch recht überschaubar.

Wo man halt sparen kann ist bei den Subventionen.
Wieso muss ein Konzern, der hohe Gewinne macht, noch mit Subventionen in eine Region gelockt werden, damit er da eine Fabrik aufstellt und 100 Arbeitsplätze schafft?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2011)

Es sind recht weit reichende Daten online und schon die einfachste Aufbereitung (wiki) macht deutlich, dass 40% Einsparpotential einfach nur ein Märchen sind. Da gibt es auch keine geheimen Projekte in relevantem Ausmaß. (Es sei denn, dass das Arbeitsministerium arbeitet extrem heimlich an der Eroberung einer Nachbargalaxie)
Selbst Subventionen, auch wenn sie z.T. unangenehm hoch ausfallen, kommen nicht annähernd in diese Bereiche. Wenn man durch Optimierung 5% rausholen könnte, wäre man vermutlich schon verdammt gut - aber auf die Gesamtabgabenlast würde sich das nicht so stark auswirken, dass man große Steuern abschaffen könnte. Man darf auch eins nicht vergessen: Alles, was der Bund in Deutschland für (scheinbar) sinnlose Tätigkeiten ausgibt, gibt jemandem (sinnlose) Arbeit. Und das Geld wird von ihm auch wieder in Deutschland ausgegeben werden.
Das einzige, was man einsparen kann, ohne dass es irgend einer anderen Stelle fehlt, sind die puren Materialwerte, die dabei ggf. drauf gehen. (Bei einem Gutachten also ein paar Cent für Papier. Bei einem Bauprojekt noch nicht einmal die Materialkosten, die auf der Rechnung stehen - denn die enthalten ja ihrerseits bereits einiges an Löhnen des Lieferanten)


----------



## DarthLAX (27. Februar 2011)

naja entwicklungshilfe geld wird wohl net wieder in deutschland ausgegeben werden, bankenhilfe auch nicht unbedingt und EU-RETTUNGSSCHIRM-GELD an GRIECHENLAND wird sicher auch net bei uns wieder aus gegeben....sicher 40% war hoch angesetzt, aber IMHO:

man muss sich hohe ziele setzen!

mfg LAX
ps: renten für irgendwelche "spät-aussiedler" werden zwar wieder bei uns ausgegeben, aber reißen löcher in die kassen für die wir jetzt bluten dürfen, genau wie für solche "schnellschüsse" wie die wiedervereinigung (hätten die DDR nen eigenen staat bleiben lassen sollen bis sie saniert war)


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. Februar 2011)

> hätten die DDR nen eigenen staat bleiben lassen sollen bis sie saniert war



Wer hätte sie denn sanieren sollen?


----------



## DarthLAX (27. Februar 2011)

die hätten nen extremen spaarkurs fahren müssen und währen halt auf hilfen angewiesen gewesen, aber es währe nicht so gewesen das die "unschuldigen" (also an der misere der DDR nicht schuldige bürger der BRD) deren schulden hätten zahlen müssen (was sie ja nun müssen!)

mfg LAX


----------



## Pagz (27. Februar 2011)

Und wieso sind die DDR Bürger an ihrer finanziellen Situation schuld?


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. Februar 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> die hätten nen extremen spaarkurs fahren müssen und währen halt auf hilfen angewiesen gewesen, aber es währe nicht so gewesen das die "unschuldigen" (also an der misere der DDR nicht schuldige bürger der BRD) deren schulden hätten zahlen müssen (was sie ja nun müssen!)
> 
> mfg LAX



Dir ist wohl entfallen das die EX-DDR Bürger, auch Solidaritätsbeitrag zahlen müssen! 

Zumal keiner von Wiedervereinigung geredet hat, bis auf den Herrn Kohl und Konsorten!


----------



## DarthLAX (28. Februar 2011)

robin, warum die schuld sind?

nenn mich NAIV - aber: wer nicht

a) versucht hat von da zu flüchten (schon als die anfingen die mauer zu bauen hätten eigentlich ALLE von da abhauen müssen - und ja das ist meine meinung, nennt sie ruhig NAIV, WELTFREMD etc., aber ich denke nunmal so)

b) wiederstand gegen die regierung geleistet hat (sei es auch nur in form von "zivilem ungehorsam" oder "nonkonformismus")

c) oder aber sogar: mit feuer eifer dabei war (solche gab es und viele davon hätten die DDR gerne wieder) und vll sogar bei "horch und gucke" (alias Stasi) war und sei es nur als informant bzw. "freier" mitarbeiter

war indirekt an deren misere schuld - und ja, wir - die ehemaligen wessis - müssen nun ausbaden was deren führung "verschissen" hat, ich meine:

ist das fair? noch dazu, selbst wenn die soli bezahlen, dann ist das weniger als des was wir bezahlen (weil es auch mehr west-bürger gibt soweit ich weiß und auch weil bei uns das lohnniveau nach wie vor - soweit ich weiß - höher ist) auch ist der soli einfach nur ne frechheit, vor allem, weil viele gemeinden/städte da drüben den eh nicht mehr brauchen (zum teil ist es da drüben moderner und besser als HIER!) und bei uns werden schulen etc. nicht saniert weil man ja diese abgabe (die ja auch städte und gemeinden zahlen müssen) gezahlt werden muss und das geld somit nicht mehr zur verfügung steht!

d.h. sorry für meine wortwahl (und nein ich habe nicht wirklich was gegen die "ossis") aber: die wiedervereinigung war der größte politische fehler der letzten 40 jahre (IMHO) - gibt vll noch ein paar ähnlich schlimme, aber das ist trotzdem der den ich am schlimmsten finde (!)

mfg LAX
ps: fangt mir net von Kohl an, dieser miese betrüger (der ja auch bei ner doktorarbeit geschummelt hat wie letzt mein vater meinte - sein jetziger doktor ist ja "nur" ein ehrendoktor!) der sich damit die wiederwahl gesichert hat, weil das deutsche WAHL-VIEH zu DUMM und zu BORNIERT war um zu erkennen was für ein fehler das alles war!


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Februar 2011)

a) Wohin sollten sie fliehen, alle in die damalige BRD?  Die Auffanglager hätte ich gerne gesehen die diese Flut bewältigt hätten.  Was hätten die damaligen BRD-Bürger das nur empfunden, da würde ich gerne mal deinen Vater oder deinen Opa fragen, denn die hätten genauso reagiert wie du … geht zurück und macht euren Scheiß alleine, denn wir haben unseren Staat aufgebaut! Mal so nebenbei ohne den Marshallplan der USA, würde die Geschichte von "West"-Deutschland vielleicht auch anders ausgesehen haben. Zitat der älteren Nachkriegsgeneration: "Wir hatten ja nichts damals!", nur wer war daran Schuld? 

b) Scheinbar sind dir die Begriffe Indoktrinierung und Diktatur fremd!  Ich bedanke mich herzlich bei deinem Opa für den 2. Weltkrieg, denn warum ist er nicht aufgestanden und hat sich in zivilem Ungehorsam oder Nonkonformität geübt? Ach ja ich habe es vergessen, denn es gab ja plötzlich kaum einen mehr der in der NSDAP war, oder in einer anderen untergeordneten Organisation wie Gestapo, SA, SS, RAD, HJ, BDM oder Jungvolk. 
Dies wurde ja festgestellt bei der Umfrage der Alliierten im Rahmen des Entnazifizierungsprogramms, von 2,5 Mio. verdächtigen Nazis wurden nur 0,6% als NS-Gegner erkannt, 54% waren "nur" Mitläufer, gegen 34,6% wurden die Verfahren eingestellt und 1,4% waren schuldig! Da Frage ich mich, wie ein Volk von 1,4% der eigenen Bevölkerung gezwungen werden kann, auf so eine Idee zukommen die Herrenrasse zu sein, es waren doch alle dagegen. 

Parallelen zur ehemaligen DDR kannst du dir jetzt selber suchen … ich hoffe du bist dazu in der Lage. 

c) Feuereifer ein sehr schönes Wort, wer stand denn Arm in Arm an den Grenzen innerhalb unseres Landes, oder an und auf der Mauer … huch wen habe ich denn da gesehen da waren BRD- und DDR-Bürger die sich freuten, gemeinsam Sekt tranken und weinend durch die Gegen rannten. 

Naja weinen tun sie wieder Beide, der "Wessi", weil er damals nicht genug Profit aus der Wende geschlagen hat und nun auch noch dafür zahlen mußte die Jahre über, denn wer hat ehemalige Ost-Betriebe aufgekauft Subventionen dafür eingesackt, mit dem Versprechen aus den Betrieben wieder leistungsfähige Objekte zu machen? Wer hat denn den dummen "Ossi" seinen 10 Jahre alten Kadett D oder Golf 1 verkauft, um sich kurz danach einen Mercedes oder BMW zu leisten?

 Tja und der "Ossi", weil ja "früher alles besser war", wie kostenlose Kinderbetreuung, die Miete der 3-Raum-Wohnung nur 65 Ost-Mark kostete, alle Arbeit hatten! Wieso muß er jetzt nur über Jahre selber seine ehemalige Heimat aufbauen da war doch alles so gut? Warum er damals auf die Straße ging ist ihm aber wieder entfallen. Genau wie dem "West"-Deutschen seine Lage direkt nach dem Krieg … wie gesagt es war ja keiner Nazi! 

PS: Du sprichst von Fairness? Beide Seiten sollen sich mal an die Nase fassen, also auch du und ich und unsere Eltern, denn wir sind entweder direkt oder indirekt alle Mitschuld an dieser Misere, sei es durch eine Wahl oder durch das Übliche "Wieso soll ich was dagegen unternehmen bringt doch eh nichts!"-Mentalität, und niemand kann sich freisprechen! 

PPS: Abschließend nur ein Zitat einer der größten Denker Deutschlands:



			
				Johann Wolfgang von Goethe schrieb:
			
		

> Mich fasst ein längst entwohnter Schauer,der Menschheit ganzer Jammer fasst mich an.


----------



## DarthLAX (28. Februar 2011)

naja, wie das die damaligen menschen empfunden hätten wenn alle aus der DDR zu uns geflüchtet währen? - gut frage, meinen opa kann ich nimmer fragen (keinen der beiden, die hab ich - leider - schon seit ein paar jahren überlebt, aber ich denke nicht das die so dagegen gewesen währen (deutschland aka. die BRD) brauchte damals arbeitskräfte (haben damals türken etc. ins land geholt weil es sonst nicht gegangen währe, ich glaube wir hätten die "ossis" mit kusshand aufgenommen - sicher, anfänglich hätte man ein paar schwierigkeiten gehabt, aber mal im ernst, wir hatten so nen haufen gast-arbeiter die wir dann nicht gebraucht hätten d.h. das währe sogar gut für uns gewesen!)

indoktrinierung hab ich von gehört (rot-licht-bestrahlung sag ich nur aka. kinder ab ins SED-Ferienlager) aber - auch das kannst du naiv nennen - ich glaube nicht das ich des trotz allem toll gefunden hätte (bin skeptiker und hinterfrage so ziemlich alles!), trotzdem denke ich, das die hätten abhauen/wiederstand leisten müssen.

naja das mit den nazis ist aber zum teil auch ami-schuld, die haben es nicht energisch genug betrieben (später saßen sogar ex-nazis in regierungsberater stellung und, hat man die verknackt wenn es raus kam (?) NEIN (!) - man hat sie zurücktreten lassen....)

profit aus der wende: ja, manche haben das getan, aber (!) ich gehöre nicht dazu, deshalb ist es mir egal was die gemacht haben (.) ich werde jedoch sobald ich ein stück arbeite für diesen mist bezahlen müssen, einen mist von dem ich nicht mal was habe.

so meine paar cent

mfg LAX
ps: was gegen unternehmen: hab ich schon versucht (hab mal an meinen Parlamentarier geschrieben (vor 4 jahren) und angefragt wie lang das noch so gehen sollte...antwort habe ich keine gekriegt (und nein ich war nicht unfreundlich in dem schreiben!))


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Februar 2011)

> aber *ich denke* nicht das die so dagegen gewesen währen ... *ich glaube *wir hätten die "ossis" mit kusshand aufgenommen



Annahme und Spekulation deinerseits, viele waren sogar damals gegen Ansiedlung der deutschen Flüchtlinge aus Schlesien, Hinterpommern und Ostpreussen! 

Alle 19 Mio. das glaubst du doch selber nicht, denn soviele Gastarbeiter wurden ja noch nicht mal in die BRD geholt, daher total unüberlegte Aussage. 




> kinder ab ins SED-Ferienlager



Gab es nicht -> Gefährliches Halbwissen! Es gab Kinderferienlager, diese wurden aber durch die Betriebe der Familien, oder durch die Schule organisiert und die Aufsichtspersonen waren Elternteile, oder im letzten Fall der Schule Lehrer mit Elternteilen! 




> ich glaube nicht das ich des trotz allem toll gefunden hätte (bin skeptiker und hinterfrage so ziemlich alles!



Das aber auch nur weil du in diesem Land groß geworden bist und nicht in einem Staat wo diese Indoktrinierung schon im Kindergarten betrieben wurde, daher kannst du glauben was du willst, denn eine klare Aussage kannst du nicht zu diesem Thema äußern. 




> profit aus der wende: ja, manche haben das getan, aber (!) ich gehöre nicht dazu, deshalb ist es mir egal was die gemacht haben (.) ich werde jedoch sobald ich ein stück arbeite für diesen mist bezahlen müssen, einen mist von dem ich nicht mal was habe.



Super Einstellung, ich konnte auch nichts für den zweiten Weltkrieg und mußte von meinen Steuergeldern Reparationsleistungen zahlen, davon hatte ich auch nichts! 

PS: Wie alt bist du überhaupt? Du bist doch bestimmt noch Schüler, denn "wenn ich mal ein Stück arbeite", hört sich nicht wirklich nach produktiver Arbeit an?! 
Scheinbar bist du selbst schon indoktriniert worden und zwar von Voruteilen deiner Eltern, das ist die einzige logische Erklärung, denn solche Aussagen zu treffen ohne jemals selbst in die Steuerkasse gezahlt zu haben sind mehr als naiv! 

PS: Aha einmal was versucht und gleich wieder aufgegeben … Respekt, spricht ja viel für dich! Einmal ist keinmal, der Spruch ist dir bestimmt bekannt!


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Februar 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Annahme und Spekulation deinerseits, viele waren sogar damals gegen Ansiedlung der deutschen Flüchtlinge aus Schlesien, Hinterpommern und Ostpreussen!
> 
> Alle 19 Mio. das glaubst du doch selber nicht, denn soviele Gastarbeiter wurden ja noch nicht mal in die BRD geholt, daher total unüberlegte Aussage.



Anfangs würden das alle super finden, aber spätestens wenn die Jobs weggenommen und die Mieten stark steigen würden, wäre Schicht im Schacht.
Meine Verwandten fanden die Wende auch gut, aber blöd, wie sie finanziert wurde.
(ich will die Mauer wieder haben, oder wenigstens einen hohen Zaun ) 



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Gab es nicht -> Gefährliches Halbwissen! Es gab Kinderferienlager, diese wurden aber durch die Betriebe der Familien, oder durch die Schule organisiert und die Aufsichtspersonen waren Elternteile, oder im letzten Fall der Schule Lehrer mit Elternteilen!



Jep, Kinderferienlager, die wurden den Kindern immer als was anderes verkauft als sie eigentlich sind.
Heute verkauft man den Kindern die Ferienlager als Förderung für soziales Engagement, aber in Wirklichkeit sollen die Kids nur abspecken.  



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Das aber auch nur weil du in diesem Land groß geworden bist und nicht in einem Staat wo diese Indoktrinierung schon im Kindergarten betrieben wurde, daher kannst du glauben was du willst, denn eine klare Aussage kannst du nicht zu diesem Thema äußern.



Propaganda fing in der DDR schon im Babyalter an und wurde überall genutzt.
Nur eine Meinung ist korrekt, die Meinung des Obrigkeit.
OBEY.... 



ConNerVos schrieb:


> PS: Wie alt bist du überhaupt? Du bist doch bestimmt noch Schüler, denn "wenn ich mal ein Stück arbeite", hört sich nicht wirklich nach produktiver Arbeit an?!


 
Ich arbeite auch nur ein Stück, dann warte darauf, dass meine Mitarbeiter mit den Sachen fertig sind, mit denen ich sie beauftragt habe.


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Februar 2011)

> Propaganda fing in der DDR schon im Babyalter an und wurde überall genutzt.


Babyalter? Wie das denn, durch schwarz-rot-goldene Windeln mit Hammer, Zirkel und Ährenkranz drauf?! 

Das Propaganda überall gegenwärtig war ist ja logisch, denn du warst doch auch schon in China, nur mit dem Lesen der schönen Banner wars wohl etwas schlecht. 




> Ich arbeite auch nur ein Stück, dann warte *ich* darauf, dass meine Mitarbeiter mit den Sachen fertig sind, mit denen ich sie beauftragt habe.


Ich arbeite auch nur ein Stück, denn ich will ja nicht die veranschlagten Stunden versauen und als Normbrecher gelten. 
Aber wir haben schon etwas länger in die Staatskasse gezahlt und dürfen uns aufregen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Februar 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Babyalter? Wie das denn, durch schwarz-rot-goldene Windeln mit Hammer, Zirkel und Ährenkranz drauf?!



Über die Eltern, mein Bester, über die Eltern.... 



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Das Propaganda überall gegenwärtig war ist ja logisch, denn du warst doch auch schon in China, nur mit dem Lesen der schönen Banner wars wohl etwas schlecht.



Richtig, in China wurden wir von einem Typen in Zivil begleitet, der nie ein Wort gesagt und nie gelächelt hat.
von wo der wohl kam.... 
Banner gabs natürlich nicht, denn man will ja für die restliche Welt ein Vorbild sein, wie gut Unterdrückung funktionieren kann, Regimegegner wurde daher wohl auch in Hinterhöfen verprügelt. 



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Aber wir haben haben schon etwas länger in die Staatskasse gezahlt und dürfen uns aufregen.



Meine Beziehungen zu den Cayman Islands sind recht gut. 

Aber was hat das jetzt noch mit dem Threadtitel zu tun?


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Februar 2011)

> Aber was hat das jetzt noch mit dem Threadtitel zu tun?



Nichts, aber warum hast du mir deinen ersten Post nicht schon über per PN geschrieben, wenn du meinst es ist OT?  …


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Februar 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Nichts, aber warum hast du mir deinen ersten Post nicht schon über per PN geschrieben, wenn du meinst es ist OT?  …


 
Weils mir erst aufgefallen ist, als ich den letzen Post abgeschickt hab.


----------



## Pagz (28. Februar 2011)

Damit  das hier nicht zu OT wird:



			
				DarthLAX schrieb:
			
		

> a) versucht hat von da zu flüchten (schon als die anfingen die mauer zu bauen hätten eigentlich ALLE von da abhauen müssen - und ja das ist meine meinung, nennt sie ruhig NAIV, WELTFREMD etc., aber ich denke nunmal so)



Ich würde mal sehen, ob du alles zurück lässt und deine Heimat verlässt, nur weil du nicht so zufrieden bist mit dem Staat. Außerdem sind eine ganze Menge Leute geflohen und es ist auch nicht so, dass der Mauerbau groß angekündigt wurde Ich sage nur: "Niemand hat die Absicht eine Mauer zu bauen"



> b) wiederstand gegen die regierung geleistet hat (sei es auch nur in form von "zivilem ungehorsam" oder "nonkonformismus")


Mal schaurn wir du darüber denkst, wenn du eine Woche lang psychisch gefoltert wurdest und deine Kinder keinen Ausbildungsplatz mehr bekommen



> d.h. sorry für meine wortwahl (und nein ich habe nicht wirklich was gegen die "ossis") aber: die wiedervereinigung war der größte politische fehler der letzten 40 jahre (IMHO) - gibt vll noch ein paar ähnlich schlimme, aber das ist trotzdem der den ich am schlimmsten finde (!)


Und wieso wenn ich fragen darf?

Mfg. Robin123


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Februar 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> a) versucht hat von da zu flüchten (schon als die anfingen die mauer zu bauen hätten eigentlich ALLE von da abhauen müssen - und ja das ist meine meinung, nennt sie ruhig NAIV, WELTFREMD etc., aber ich denke nunmal so)



Die Grenzen wurden (iirc innerhalb von <12h) geschlossen, weil zuviele Leute geflohen/ausgewandert sind... 



> ist das fair? noch dazu, selbst wenn die soli bezahlen, dann ist das weniger als des was wir bezahlen (weil es auch mehr west-bürger gibt soweit ich weiß und auch weil bei uns das lohnniveau nach wie vor - soweit ich weiß - höher ist) auch ist der soli einfach nur ne frechheit, vor allem, weil viele gemeinden/städte da drüben den eh nicht mehr brauchen



Nur so als Hinweis: Die Einnahmen aus dem Soli fließen schon lange nicht mehr konzentriert in einen "Aufbau Ost".
Und bezüglich Fairheit/Verantwortung: Wer nicht gegen Kohl gekämpft oder ihn gar gewählt hat, der war wohl mindestens genauso für die Vereinigung mit all ihren Konsequenzen, wie DDR-Bürger. Strenggenommen muss man sagen: Letztere hatten überhaupt keine Möglichkeit zu wählen.



DarthLAX schrieb:


> indoktrinierung hab ich von gehört (rot-licht-bestrahlung sag ich nur aka. kinder ab ins SED-Ferienlager) aber - auch das kannst du naiv nennen - ich glaube nicht das ich des trotz allem toll gefunden hätte (bin skeptiker und hinterfrage so ziemlich alles!), trotzdem denke ich, das die hätten abhauen/wiederstand leisten müssen.



Man findet wegen Indoktrinierung nicht alles toll, aber ohne unabhängige Informationen über das Wirtschaftssystem der DDR konnte man dessen Versagen genausowenig vorraussehen, wie die typischen Kinder des Kapitalismus sowas wie Umweltzerstörung verstehen. Und um von "ich finds nicht optimal, aber man kann wenigstens Leben" zu "ich kämpfe auf Leben und Tod gegen das System" zu kommen, brauchts auch ein bißchen mehr.



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Das aber auch nur weil du in diesem Land groß geworden bist und nicht in einem Staat wo diese Indoktrinierung schon im Kindergarten betrieben wurde, daher kannst du glauben was du willst, denn eine klare Aussage kannst du nicht zu diesem Thema äußern.



Guck dir gewisse Aussagen im Kommunismusthread an und wiederhole "keine Indoktrinierung" noch mal 



Robin123 schrieb:


> Damit damit das hier nicht zu OT wird:



*100% gescheitert. Und damit jetzt alle b2t, d.h. Deutschland im 2 Jahrzehnt diese Jahrtausends.*




DarthLAX schrieb:


> naja entwicklungshilfe geld wird wohl net wieder in deutschland ausgegeben werden,



Und wie groß ist der Anteil von Entwicklungshilfe am Bundeshaushalt? (und jetzt nicht mit den Haupttätigkeiten des  "Ministeriums für wirtschaftliche Zusammenarbeit" verwechseln, die direkt der deutschen Wirtschaft zu gute kommen)



> bankenhilfe auch nicht unbedingt und EU-RETTUNGSSCHIRM-GELD an GRIECHENLAND wird sicher auch net bei uns wieder aus gegeben....



Stabilisiert aber die Währung, von der die deutsche Exportindustrie massiv profitiert.



> sicher 40% war hoch angesetzt, aber IMHO:
> 
> man muss sich hohe ziele setzen!



Irrationale Ziele sind unbrauchbare Argumente in einer seriösen Diskussion.



> Ps: renten für irgendwelche "spät-aussiedler" werden zwar wieder bei uns ausgegeben, aber reißen löcher in die kassen für die wir jetzt bluten dürfen, genau wie für solche "schnellschüsse" wie die wiedervereinigung (hätten die DDR nen eigenen staat bleiben lassen sollen bis sie saniert war)



Über die Vergangenheit meckern kann man viel, aber ein unbrauchbares weil hoffnungslos einseitiges Zukunftskonzept balanciert man damit nicht aus.


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Guck dir gewisse Aussagen im Kommunismusthread an und wiederhole "keine Indoktrinierung" noch mal



Sorry, aber antworten muss ich ja. 

Keine Indoktrinierung, von DarthLAX durch die sozialistische einheitliche Demokratie meinte ich natürlich. Den Kommunismus-Fred brauche ich nicht zu betrachten, denn ich bin selbst näher am Kommunismus gewesen in meiner Jugend, als gewisse andere Personen die sich den wünschen.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (2. März 2011)

Wollte dafür jetzt nicht extra einen neuen Thread aufmachen, zumal es ja ganz gut hier reinpasst, da hier eh am meisten über Finanzen diskutiert wird. 

Es geht um Folgendes: 

Ich habe mich gestern etwas mit dem Bankenwesen beschäftigt und bin dabei auf einige Beiträge von mehrheitlich linker/kommunistischer Quelle gestossen. In diesen Beiträgen wurde gefordert, Zinsen gesetzlich verbieten zu lassen und die Hürden für Kreditaufnahmen einzureissen. 

Nur wie genau soll dies funktionieren? Übersehe ich hier etwas, oder sind es diese "New Age" Ökonomen, die da einen entscheidenden soziologischen Faktor übersehen? 

Sollten Zinsen verboten werden, hat dies doch nur zur Folge, dass der Markt mit weiteren toxischen Krediten geflutet wird und viele Menschen sich völlig gedankenlos und sinnlos verschulden. Schulden, die sie in vielen Fällen nicht einmal zu ihren Lebzeiten tilgen können. 

Das ganze würde dann vielleicht 1-2 Jahre laufen (bei Buchmachern, die ... sagen wir mal ... etwas von ihren "Handwerk" verstehen *hust), bis es auffällt und wir in einem weiteren Credit Crunch enden. 

Das Ziel dieser Politik soll es wohl sein, dass Menschen ihr Geld mehr investieren und selten oder garnicht mehr* ansparen. Angeblich soll es dadurch mit der Wirtschaft steiler bergauf gehen.  Was da geprädigt wird, klingt für mich aber eher nach der perfekten Liquiditätsfalle. 


*Besonders extreme Unterstützer dieser Politik fordern auch die Wiedereinführung des s.g. Freigeldes. Eine Art Notgeld, dass nur im Zuge eines aufgeklebten Datumstempels gültig ist. Geld mit Verfallsdatum, quasi. Dadurch wäre Sparen unmöglich. Was in kürzester Zeit zu einer klassischen Boom&Bust Situation führen dürfte.

EDIT:  

@Ruyven



> Man findet wegen Indoktrinierung nicht alles toll, aber ohne unabhängige Informationen über das Wirtschaftssystem der DDR konnte man dessen Versagen genausowenig vorraussehen, wie die typischen Kinder des Kapitalismus sowas wie Umweltzerstörung verstehen. Und um von "ich finds nicht optimal, aber man kann wenigstens Leben" zu "ich kämpfe auf Leben und Tod gegen das System" zu kommen, brauchts auch ein bißchen mehr.


Damit unterstellst du zwei Dinge. 

1. Dass Menschen wirklich so naiv sein könnten, an ein System zu glauben, welches utopischer nicht sein könnte (soweit gehe ich noch mit). 

2. Dass wir im Kapitalismus leben. Der ist ja nun seit einiger Zeit ein seltenes Tier geworden, welches man eher in den Chinesischen Hochebenen vorfindet, als im europäischen Mittelland 

Übrigens können wir "Kinder des Kapitalismus" sehr wohl die Zerstörung der Umwelt wahrnehmen. Wir können allerdings auch zwischen einer wirklich kritischen, Besorgniserregenden Situation und einer Gelddruckmaschine unterscheiden. 

Wenn wir vor einem ausgebrannten Regenwald stehen, können wir von ersterem ausgehen. Wenn die Regierungen mal wieder neue Ökosteuern einführen oder Benzin plötzlich Ethanol beigemischt wird und dabei so getan wird, als sei Ethanol* der neueste Trend in Sachen Umweltschutz, so kann man eher von letzteren sprechen.

*Purer Alkohol


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. März 2011)

Hoffen wir, dass es kurz genug bleibt, um keinen extra Thread zu erfordern...
*misstrauisch sei*
Bitte an alle: Wenn es möglich ist, Diskussionen zu diesem und zu anderen Themen dieses Threads trennen. Das erleichtert einen späteren Split deutlich.




AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich gestern etwas mit dem Bankenwesen beschäftigt und bin dabei auf einige Beiträge von mehrheitlich linker/kommunistischer Quelle gestossen. In diesen Beiträgen wurde gefordert, Zinsen gesetzlich verbieten zu lassen und die Hürden für Kreditaufnahmen einzureissen.
> 
> Nur wie genau soll dies funktionieren? Übersehe ich hier etwas, oder sind es diese "New Age" Ökonomen, die da einen entscheidenden soziologischen Faktor übersehen?
> 
> Sollten Zinsen verboten werden, hat dies doch nur zur Folge, dass der Markt mit weiteren toxischen Krediten geflutet wird und viele Menschen sich völlig gedankenlos und sinnlos verschulden. Schulden, die sie in vielen Fällen nicht einmal zu ihren Lebzeiten tilgen können.



Es gibt eine Vielzahl von Leuten aus den verschiedensten Spektren (mit nichten nur links - sowas hab ich auch schon von liberalen und rechten gehört, auch wenn Kommunisten sich zugegebenermaßen häufiger zu grundlegenden Wirtschaftsthemen äußern), die solche Thesen vertreten und mindestens genauso viele Antworten auf deine Frage 

Deine Schlussfolgerung ist imho aber volllkommen falsch: Ohne Zinsen werden Kredite zwar attraktiver, aber nur etwas - die Tilgung macht schließlich meist den Großteil der Raten aus und letztendlich sind es letztere, die abschreckend wirken. Am anderen Ende ist die Wirkung viel extremer: Ohne Zinsen bringt das Verleihen von Geld keine Einnahmen. Das kommerzielle Kreditwesen würde schlichtweg kollabieren und niemand könnte sich mehr etwas leihen, außer bei Freunden.
(Konsequenzen davon: S.o. Die einen bedenks nicht, die anderen findens gut, die nächsten verstehns nicht,...)



> Das Ziel dieser Politik soll es wohl sein, dass Menschen ihr Geld mehr investieren und selten oder garnicht mehr* ansparen. Angeblich soll es dadurch mit der Wirtschaft steiler bergauf gehen.  Was da geprädigt wird, klingt für mich aber eher nach der perfekten Liquiditätsfalle.



Die meisten Linken (s.o.  ), die mir bislang damit begenet sind, denken überhaupt nicht wirtschaftlichen Kategorien wie Investition/Sparen/..., sondern betrachten das ganze von der sozialen Seite, insbesondere soziale Gerechtigkeit/Vermögensverteilung. Grundtenor ist dann, dass das derzeitige Zinssystem zu einer Inflation führt, von der quasi nur die Banken profitieren, in dem der kleine Mann aber verliert -> Umverteilung von der Masse in die Elite, was alle (selbsernannten) Vertretern der Masse gehörig gegen Strich geht.
(und nicht ganz falsch ist, aber imho absolut lächerlich im Vergleich zu z.B. der Geldgenerierung im Rahmen der geringen Rücklagen der Banken, die es im Kreislauf ermöglichen, jeden eingenommenen Euro mehrfach wieder auszugeben)



> *Besonders extreme Unterstützer dieser Politik fordern auch die Wiedereinführung des s.g. Freigeldes. Eine Art Notgeld, dass nur im Zuge eines aufgeklebten Datumstempels gültig ist. Geld mit Verfallsdatum, quasi. Dadurch wäre Sparen unmöglich. Was in kürzester Zeit zu einer klassischen Boom&Bust Situation führen dürfte.



Boom hätte man nur in dem Moment, in dem die bestehenden Sparvermögen abgebaut werden. Mir wäre noch kein Vertreter dieser Ansätze begegnet, der den Übergangszustand überhaupt bedenkt. Im Endzustand hätte man ein System, in dem "sparen" nur in Form realer Werte möglich ist. Das wäre der Stabilität durchaus förderlich (der Gesamtleistung sicherlich nicht), denn das ganze wäre extrem träge und Spekulationen würden stark erschwert, in negativer Richtung imho sogar nahezu unmöglich. (Geldgewinn aus Leerverkäufen wäre nur möglich, wenn man das Geld direkt nach dem Verkauf in etwas anderes investieren würde - in einer Gesamtwirtschaftskrise unmöglich)

_zum offtopic-populismus kein kommentar_


----------



## AMDFan2005 (4. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hoffen wir, dass es kurz genug bleibt, um keinen extra Thread zu erfordern...
> *misstrauisch sei*
> Bitte an alle: Wenn es möglich ist, Diskussionen zu diesem und zu anderen Themen dieses Threads trennen. Das erleichtert einen späteren Split deutlich.
> [/QUOTE9
> ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Ohne eine gesunde Wirtschaft bestehen keinerlei Chancen auf Fairness und soziale Systeme.


 
Bezeichnest du das derzeitige, weltweite Wirtschaftssystem wirklich als gesund?


----------



## AMDFan2005 (4. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bezeichnest du das derzeitige, weltweite Wirtschaftssystem wirklich als gesund?


 
Ja eben nicht. 

Die Leitzinsen sind zu niedrig angesetzt, die FED und die ECB sind völlig verkehrt ausgerichtet (jeder drittklassige Gouverneur aus Nebraska weiss mehr über geldwirtschaftliche Einflüsse als Bernanke) und werden so gut wie nicht kontrolliert. Stattdessen sind sie auch noch diejenigen, die alle anderen kontrollieren sollen.

Zu allem Übel wird pro Tag weniger Toilletenpapier in der Welt produziert, als diese beiden großen Zentralbanken gemeinsam an Geld drucken. 

Und Jobs werden durch diesen künstlichen Wirtschaftsdrive auch nicht geschaffen. Wie auch? Nur dadurch dass die Regierungen jedem ein nettes Rettungspaket in die Hand drücken und hier und da massig Stimulus in die Infrastruktur packen, werden Firmen bestimmt nicht angeregt, neue Positionen zu schaffen. 

Nebenher kann sich die ARGE eigentlich in ALGII Amt umbenennen. Aktive und professionelle Unterstützung bei der Stellensuche gibt es da seit Jahren schon nicht mehr (seit Einführung des Hartz IV Regelpakets) und mitlerweile muss man sich sogar vorher arbeitslos mit ALGII Bezügen melden, will man eine Teilhabe am Gründerpacket. 

Kurzum: Nein. In unserer Wirtschaft läuft es alles andere als toll. Und eben deswegen ist es der falsche Weg, so weiterzumachen wie zuvor. Niedrige Leitzinsen haben uns schon einmal in den Ruin geführt (siehe toxische US Kredite und die Immobilienblase). 

Statt also schon wieder mit immer besseren Krediten zu werben, sollte man den Menschen wieder das Sparen näher bringen. Denn nur gespartes Geld ist reale Liquidität.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Ja eben nicht.



Achso, dann habe ich das falsch interpretiert.



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Die Leitzinsen sind zu niedrig angesetzt, die FED und die ECB sind völlig verkehrt ausgerichtet (jeder drittklassige Gouverneur aus Nebraska weiss mehr über geldwirtschaftliche Einflüsse als Bernanke) und werden so gut wie nicht kontrolliert. Stattdessen sind sie auch noch diejenigen, die alle anderen kontrollieren sollen.



Das ist ja nichts Neues, Geld ist derzeit "so billig" wie noch nie zuvor, kein Wunder, dass die Banken inzwischen wieder das machen, dass sie auch vor 2008 gemacht haben. Die nächsten Blasen wachsen schon wieder und da ich ja einige Monate in den USA gearbeitet habe (nur einen Steinwurf von der Wallstreet entfernt ), hatte ich auch ein wenig Einblick bekommen (sehr wenig), trotzdem reichte das um für mich zu sagen (und ich bin kein ausgebildeter Wirtschaftsfachmann), dass das alles kompletter Unsinn ist, was da abläuft. Aber alle Banken springen schon wieder auf den Zug auf und weil sich die Staaten mal wieder nicht einig sind, was werden soll, bleibt erst mal alles, wie es ist und die 800 Milliarden, die Obama in die Bankenrettung gesteckt hat, sind schon durchgebracht.
Aber was solls, die USA drucken halt neues Geld. 



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Zu allem Übel wird pro Tag weniger Toilletenpapier in der Welt produziert, als diese beiden großen Zentralbanken gemeinsam an Geld drucken.



Bist du dir sicher, Klopapier wird in gigantischen Mengen produziert. 



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Und Jobs werden durch diesen künstlichen Wirtschaftsdrive auch nicht geschaffen. Wie auch? Nur dadurch dass die Regierungen jedem ein nettes Rettungspaket in die Hand drücken und hier und da massig Stimulus in die Infrastruktur packen, werden Firmen bestimmt nicht angeregt, neue Positionen zu schaffen.



Die Börse selbst stinkt, schon vom Kopf an, wenn Firmen, die keine "Wert" haben, wie Facebook, als wertvoller angesehen werden als fest integrierte Firmen, die Wertgegenstände schaffen, dann stimmt etwas in diesem System nicht.



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Statt also schon wieder mit immer besseren Krediten zu werben, sollte man den Menschen wieder das Sparen näher bringen. Denn nur gespartes Geld ist reale Liquidität.



Aber an Sparern verdient die Banken kein Geld. Sie verdienen etwas, wenn du dir was auf Pump kaufst (was ja eine Menge Amerikaner gemacht haben).


----------



## AMDFan2005 (4. März 2011)

Tja. Dann verdienen die Banken eben etwas weniger. Dafür tragen sie dann aber auch weniger Risiken. Ernsthafte Investoren werden auch noch bei einem Leitzins von 4% oder 7% zugreifen und diejenigen, die es nur auf günstige Kredite für teure Plasma TVs, deutsche Autos und große Häuser anlegen, werden von vornherein abgeschreckt (hat der ehemalige FED Chef Volckers ja damals auch gemacht, als er den Leitzins 1979 auf 20.5% anhob). 

Das, mein Freund, ist Kapitalismus! Nicht dieses schäbige System, über das wir jetzt in Europa und den USA verfügen. Ein System, welches laut Jim Rogers roter ist, als die chinesische Flagge. 

Der Kapitalismus überholt uns. Und er kommt in der Form Chinas daher.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

Aber alle sind daran interessiert, dass der Konsument Schulden macht und damit den Konsum fördert.
Er beleiht sein Haus... die Banken freuen sich, verdienen.
Er kauft davon einen neuen Fernseher..  China freut sich, produzieren noch mehr Fernseher.
Er kauft ein neues Auto... Die Autokonzerne freuen sich, können noch mehr Auto produzieren
Er fährt in Urlaub... Touristenzentren freuen sich, können noch mehr Hotels bauen.

Das ist ein Kreislauf, der nicht enden will (kann), denn jeder profitiert vom anderen, also wieso was daran ändern?
Der deutsche Mittelstand profitiert auch davon, denn sie können mehr Maschinen verkaufen und die Gewinne steigern um noch mehr Maschinen produzieren zu können.

China nutzt das, was der Kapitalismus für Vorteile bringt, ohne sich aber um das zu kümmern, was danach ist, oder denkst du wirklich, dass sich China Gedanken macht um das afrikanische Land, dessen Bodenschätze sie plündern?
Nachhaltigkeit ist was völlig anderes und da muss die Gesellschaft hin.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Tja. Dann verdienen die Banken eben etwas weniger. Dafür tragen sie dann aber auch weniger Risiken.


 
Langfrsitige Risiken scheinen weder Bankenvorständen noch ihren Aktionären große Sorgen zu bereiten - jedenfalls weitaus kleinere, als kurzfristige Profite. Willkommen im Kaptialismus - dem System, in dem man jeden Tag der Sieger sein muss, damit es überhaupt ein Morgen gibt.
Und die Banken sind (fast schon per Definition) nunmal einer der größten Player am Markt und somit auf der einen Seite von extremer Bedeutung für die Politik (siehe Rettungsschirm) und auf der anderen Seite mit enormem Lobbypotential ausgestattet (siehe nicht-Zügelung des Finanzmarktes), d.h. die Ansichten der Bankvorstände finden sich auch außerhalb der Bank selbst wieder. Willkommen im Kapitalismus, dem System, in dem Geld wortwörtlich alles ist.

(In China dagegen herrscht kein Kapitalismus. China setzt nicht auf freie Märkte und wild agierende Firmen. China achtet darauf, dass der Staat die Großunternehmen kontrollieren kann -> Joint-Ventures statt ausländischer Niederlassungen, letztlich Staatsunternehmen, für deren Aufbau der Staat nur einen kleinen Teil zahlen musste. In der Praxis eine sozialistische Wirtschaft, die nicht durch den Klotz eines sozialistischen Sozialsystems gebremst wird in einer Oligarchie, die die Unterdrückung via Kultur, Bildung, Medienkontrolle und schiere Größe perfektioniert hat. Kapitalismus kommt erst ins Spiel, wenn sich dieses Monstrum am internationalen Markt beteiligt. Einem Markt, in dem der größere meist gewinnt und in dem Fall hat der Größere 1,3 Milliarden Einwohner und ein höhere Wirtschaftskraft als ~150 andere Staaten zusammen. Aber zu China gibts mitlerweile einen eigenen Thread  )


----------



## Padesch (13. März 2011)

Allerdings bedeutet Schulden machen, das Ganze auch wieder reinzubekommen.
Daher ist das Ganze mit den Krediten nur eine mehr oder weniger kurze Zeit machbar, danach sackt alles zusammen und viele stehen blöd da..


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. März 2011)

Klar, aber ein Staat haushaltet anders als eine Firma oder eine Familie.
Und solange Schulden machen bedeutet, dass man damit Arbeitsplätze schaft (subventioniert will ich nicht sagen ), ist das immer legitim, war so, ist so und wird immer so sein.


----------

